# Bikeshops in Nürnberg und Umgebung



## Eisbär (17. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ihr Eingeborenen Mittelfranken  

Könnt Ihr mir 'nen gscheiten Bikeshop in Nürnberg oder Umgebung empfehlen, damit
ich mit auch endlich mal ein bike besorgen kann, mit dem ich mich in die Öffentlichkeit
traue? 

Danke für Eure Tips  

Eisbär


----------



## Nasi (17. Juli 2001)

Also,

da wäre mal das Downhill in Nürnberg Gugelstr., das Adrenalin in Fürth oder in Lauf die Bike-Boutique wo ich meine ganzen Bikes kaufe.


Gruss Nasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (17. Juli 2001)

Hi,

ich hab mein Bike (Cannondale) beim Freilauf in Erlangen gekauft, und war ganz zufrieden mit dem Laden. Der Velo in Nürnberg hat auch ein gutes Angebot.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## ManneD (18. Juli 2001)

Hi,

Ich kann Downhill in Nürnberg nur empfehlen. Ich bin dort seit einer halben Ewigkeit. Habe mehrere Bikes dort gekauft. Die Besitzer Fred und Reini sind keine Geschäftshaie, die nur auf die schnelle Mark aus sind, sondern in erster Linie bemüht, dem Biker zu helfen und/oder zu beraten. Wie oft habe ich dort schon mal eine Leihbike, eine Leihgabel, einen Leihdämpfer und dgl. i m m e r zum Nulltarif erhalten.
Was für ein Unterschied zu Bike Supermärkten ála Stadler  

Wer vorbeikommt möge bitte einen schönen Gruß vom Manne ausrichten !


----------



## Powderhound (26. Juli 2001)

ich kann mich Manne nur anschließen:

Downhill
Gugelstr.
Nürnberg

0911-262679

Die beiden sind die Besten!  Lösen jedes Problem  haben immer ein offenes Ohr  und hauen NIEMAND über das gleiche...


 

haben die tollsten Mails  

und ihrem Erfindergeist sind hoffentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt, nicht wahr, Reinhold?!?!?!?!?

cya


----------



## leitersmou (26. Juli 2001)

Der Downhill in Nürnberg : Für'n Arsch
Der Velo in Nürnberg : Für'n Arsch

Geht lieber zum Stadler in Fürth. bei dem kann man saugut die Preise runterhandeln. Bis zu 35%. Und das ohne große Problem.

P.s. Nix gegen den Downhill und den Nürnberg, aber kaufen würd ich bei denen NIX.


----------



## Thomas (26. Juli 2001)

> _leitersmou schrieb:_
> *Der Downhill in Nürnberg : Für'n Arsch
> Der Velo in Nürnberg : Für'n Arsch
> *


Wow, super Kommentar - könntest Du vielleicht freundlicherweise noch mitteilen warum beide (Deiner Meinung nach) nicht so toll sind?


----------



## Coffee (26. Juli 2001)

Ahloaaaaaaaa,

wer so agumentiert "fürn Arsch" der weiß anscheinend nicht wovon er redet. Nur weil ich bei einem Händler vielleicht mehr handeln kann muss er nicht besser sein. Service finde ich noch weitaus wichtiger.

Und so ne rießen Kiste wie "Stadler" wo keinerlei Kompetente Leute rumlaufen, sondern nur Studenten...naja....da lässt sich drüber streiten. Vorallem kann halt Stadler nur durch seine Preise gewinnen. 

Andere (kleiner) müssen ganz anderst kalkulieren und eben den Service mitrechnen. Überlegt mal erst bevor Du soeinen Mist schreibst.

In der Branche sind die Spannen kleiner als viele denken. 20 - 25 % das is nix, wenn man ein Lager haben muss. Miete...Werbung..Nebenkosten...und vielleicht noch einen Angestellten.

Also "fürn Arsch" war DEIN Posting    


Red Kona Hexe


----------



## leitersmou (27. Juli 2001)

Ah, die Red Kona Hexe.

Ihr seit der Witz. Von euch lass ich mir nix sagen. Bei eurer Homepage krieg ich nen Schreikrampf. 

Ich fahr jetzt seit 7 Jahren Mountainbike und mein erstes habe ich im Downhill gekauft. Ich kenne diesen Laden und... der ist für'n Arsch.

Und zum Service. Wennste keinen Plan von Bikes hast, wickelt der Downhill dich genauso um den Finger, wie jeder andere. Und wenn du dich auskennst, brauchst du keinen Service. Die Bestelltzeiten im Downhill sind ja auch nicht grad die Besten. 

Und du willst mir doch net erzählen, das sich der Rasta anstrengt, wenn er ein Bike repariert (Nichts gegen ihn)!

Und schiebst du nem Laden Geld in den Arsch, nur weil er klein ist und den Servicxe mitkalkulieren muss. Du schaust doch genauso auf die Preise wie jeder andere, oder scheißt du des Geld?

Und wenn du denkst mein Posting ist für'n Arsch, das geht mir am Arsch vorbei. Ich presentiere nur meine Meinung. Es muss ja keinen Interesieren.

Viele Liebe Grüsse, an die Konahexe


----------



## ManneD (27. Juli 2001)

nur soviel zum Thema Stadler:

mein Sohn jobt dort ab und zu in der Radmontage. Es gibt dort strikte Vorgaben, wie lange ein Schrauber für die Montage eines Bikes brauchen darf. (15-20min). Würde es länger dauern, bekäme er Probleme. Ob die Schaltung nun paßt - oder nicht - ob die Bremsbeläge sauber eingestellt sind oder eben nicht - ist sch... egal. Verbogene Schaltaugen werden z. B. mit Fußtritten geradegerichtet.
Mag sein, daß dies für die edleren Bikes nicht in dem Maße gilt. Aber außer Schmiermitteln und Ersatzteilen und ab und zu mal Klamotten kaufe ich dort nichts !
Leute, für die seriöse Händler "fürn A......" sind, sind dort aber vielleicht recht gut aufgehoben .....


----------



## Thomas (27. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leitersmou,
ich glaube du hast dich entweder im Ton vergriffen oder das Forum mit dem der Bike verwechselt?!?
Hier geht es nicht darum jemand wegen seiner Meinung /Homepage etc zu beleidigen - sondern sich freundlich und mit einem gewissen Respekt den anderen Benutzern gegenüber dem Thema Bike zu widmen
Bitte beachte das in zukunft!
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Juli 2001)

@ Leitersmou


Moment mal. Meinst du nicht das was Du da von Dir gegeben hast ist so nicht ganz richtig?!? Ich habe weder behauptet das meine HP die beste ist noch das ich beim Downhill einkaufe.

Ich mache Dir betreff Radtechnik mit Sicherheit was vor. Also immer schön langsam.

Sicherlich kann jeder siene Meinung haben und auch kundtun. Aber der ton sollte hierbei schon stimmen. Vielleicht hattest Du ja einfach einen schlechten Tag ;-). Oder Frust?

Ich fahre im Übrigen seit mehr als 15 Jahren aktiv RR und MTB. Und auf der "Brotsuppe" komm ich auch nicht daher geschwommen.

Also das nächste mal bitte sachlich diskutieren.


Grüße Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Nasi (27. Juli 2001)

Tach,

ich kann mich zu dem Thema Stadler nur der Red Kona Hexe und dem ManneD anschliessen.
Es mag auch sein dass Stadler manchmal mehr Rabatt gibt wie ein Kleiner Laden, aber beachten wir doch mal den Service.
Wenn ich mein Bike zum Kundendienst, Kettenwechseln, Lagernachprüfen usw zu meinen Laden gebe dann Zahle ich in der Regel nur das Material. Ausserdem wenn ich jedesmal mein Fahrad nach Nürnberg schaffenmuss, und auch wieder abholen.
Da würde Pro Fahrt ca ne 3/4 Std. draufgehen, das rentiert sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Hab jetzt max 5 gehminuten zum Händler. Bring ausserdem mal dein Bike am Samstag früh hin, weil vieleicht der Schaltbowdenzug gerissen ist. Stadler sagt mit Garantie, naja nächste Woche abholen, ein kleiner Händler wo man vieleicht auch Stammkunde ist sagt halt OK komm zum Ladenschluss und hol Dein Bike, damit das Wochende gerettet ist. 
Es gibt halt Leute die nicht alles selber machen.
Sicher es gibt auch bei den kleinen Händlern unterschiede (am eigenen Leib schon erfahren), aber man kann sich ja den für sich am besten doch aussuchen.


Gruss Nasi


----------



## leitersmou (28. Juli 2001)

Du, Nasi, da geb ich dir volkommen Recht!


----------



## Eisbär (30. Juli 2001)

WOW, 

Ich wollte hier eigentlich keinen Kleinkrieg entfachen sondern nur eine kleine Info bekommen.
Bei Stadler (in Nürnberg) war ich übrigens schon vor ein paar wochen uns ich muss schon sagen, dass mich der laden seitens der Beratung nicht sonderlich beeindruckt hat.  
Ich werd mir bei gelegenheit mal die anderen genannten Shops anschaun.

Danke jedenfalls für Eure Beiträge und vertragt euch wieder

 


Bis dann

Eisbär


----------



## Eisbär (12. August 2001)

Kritik zu äussern ist ja ok, aber derartige Persönliche Angriffe müssen ja wohl wirklich nicht sein.
Wenn sie dann noch anonym sind, sollte man deratige (unsachliche) Beiträge doch wirklich entfernen.

Eisbär


----------



## TresXF (12. August 2001)

hi manne, hi eisbär,

wenn von mittlerweile über 17.500 beiträgen mal ne handvoll unter der gürtellinie landen, wird es das niveau diese forums nicht nach unten ziehen. also macht euch mal nicht ins hemd  

btw, zensur und löschungen find ich viel schlimmer als ein bisschen rumprollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven (19. September 2001)

Interessante Diskussion hier.
Einen guten Laden in Nürnberg kann ich auch empfehlen. Die Fahrradkiste in Nürnberg hat u a. Kona und Ghost. Die Beratung ist erstklassig, alle Bikes kann man testen. Über den Preis kann man mit den leuten auch reden. Im Gegensatz zu manchen Läden fahren die Leute dort selber alle Bikes, wissen also wovon sie reden. Danke für die Tipps hier.

Sicher sind kleinere Läden manchmal - nicht immer - etwas teurer, aber dafür bekommt man beim Kauf eines Markenprodukts, für das viele von Euch mehrere Tausend Mark ausgeben, auch den nötigen Service. 

Sven


----------



## Catweazl (1. Oktober 2001)

Also, dann gebe ich meinen Senf auch noch dazu:

Rocky Ritzel und Downhill kann ich beide nur empfehlen. Guter Service, ausführliche Beratung und wenn man/frau es drauf anlegt, ist bei den preisen auch was zu machen.

Wenn ich weiß, was ich will, und wenn ich selber schrauben könnte/wollte, würde ich garantiert nicht zum Stadler rennen, sondern mir das Zeug beim billigsten Internet-Anbieter besorgen. 

Hab mir ein Rennrad mal beim Stadler besorgt. Nicht nur, daß ich beim ersten Service riesen Rabatz machen mußte, damit ich es 1 Tag später abholen konnte ( normalerweise hätte ich 2 Wochen warten dürfen), nein, die Krönung war auch, das das Öl noch aus der Kette tropfte ( ohne Scheiß), so daß ich erst mal selber in die Werkstatt latschen und mein Rad wieder trockenlegen mußte. Soviel zum Service beim Stadler. 

Und 35% kann ja wohl jeder Händler die Ware runtersetzen, wenn er vorher ordentlich aufgeschlagen hat. Man schaue sich nur mal die Ausstattung der ach so toll runtergesetzen Bikes an. Das einzige was noch was mit dem ursprünglichen Originalrad zu tun hat, ist der Rahmen und meistens die Schaltung, weil da die Leute drauf schaun. Alles andere ist meist gegen irgendwelche schrottigen Teile ausgetauscht. und dann 35% reduziert. Tolle Leistung. 

Ach und nochwas: RockyRitzel macht mit Abstand den besten Latte Macchiato


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

Hi,
ich will hier kein Loblied auf den Stadler singen, aber meine Erfahrungen sind so das überall gepfuscht wird. Der Stadler pfuscht eben nur für weniger Geld.
Da hilft nur reklamieren, reklamieren, reklamieren. Hab z. B. meine Discbrake dreimal reklamieren müssen bis die Kollegen endlich die Aufnahme ausgefräst haben und mit Spacern den Sattel richtig eingestellt haben. Aber jetzt läuft das Teil einwandfrei. 
Klar ist der Stadler ein Bike-Kaufhaus mit schlechter Beratung, aber da muss man sich eben vorher gut informieren. Das sollte man sowieso immer tun. Die Preise sind, das wird jeder Nembercher bestätigen, in der Region ungeschlagen.
Ich lass nach wie vor beim Stadler schrauben....
Mit dem Rocky Ritzel allerdings hab ich bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (die Tanja macht auch relativ faire Preise). Leider ist der Laden für mich am anderen Ende der Stadt.
CU TOM


----------



## ManneD (12. März 2003)

@All-Mountain

siehste - und das ist genau der Unterschied: Wenn ich zu Downhill gehe, und sage, meine Scheibe schleift, dann wird mir die Gabelaufnahme sofort plan geschliffen - und nicht erst nach dem dritten Anlauf. Das ganze ist natürlich kostenlos, obwohl ich dann halt mal einen kleinen Obulus in die Kaffeekasse schmeise.
Und die Preise bei Stadler muß man auch stark relativieren: Supergünstig ist Stadler nur bei Komplettbikes (die überwiegend aus Überkapazitäten der Hersteller stammen oder in Riesenstückzahlen abgenommen werden und daher als Lockvogelangebote angepriesen werden) oder bei speziellen Angeboten (derzeit z.B. Conti Explorer-Reifen)

Wenn Du regluäre Ware kaufst, liegt der Preisvorteil in den meisten Fällen innerhalb der Spanne, die im "normalen" Shop als Freundschaftsrabatt ebenfalls drin ist - wobei hier natürlich Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.

Weiterhin mußt Du sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn Du z.B. eine Federgabel kaufst.  Im Stadlershop Fürth werden derzeit nahezu ausschließlich 2002er Gabeln angeboten und das zum nur leicht reduzierten Vorjahrespreis. Du findest da z.B. Manitou Blacks, bei denen schon im Regal die Buchstaben abfallen (2001er Serie) und Marzocchis mit der alten Brücke....

Es liegt mir fern, die Fa. Stadler hier generell in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen. Ich kaufe selber hie und da dort (Reifen, Klamotten, Putzmittel etc.) Ich denke nur, dass gerade wir engagierten Biker unter dem Strich von solchen Shops nicht profitieren, weil der kleine freundliche und flexible Händler um die Ecke gegen solche markbeherrschenden Riesen natürlich auf Dauer den Kürzeren zieht und von der Bildfläche verschwindet - Coffee wird´s mir bestätigen !


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

@Manne

prizipiell hast Du schon recht, dass man die "Bike-Kaufhäuser" ala Stadler nicht unbedingt unterstützen sollte. Mir ist der persönliche Kontakt in einem Laden wie Adrenalin oder Downhill auch sympathischer. Aber die Preise sind schon heftig, warum soll ich aus reiner Sympathie z. B. für eine XT-Kasette 30 Euro mehr hinlegen als beim Stadler. 
Außerdem ist es mir ist es halt auch schon passiert, dass ich dreimal zum Adrenalin wegen meiner Hinterradnabe musste und jedesmal wurde es teuerer!!! Da hab ich dann auch nicht mehr das große Vertrauen in deren Schrauberqualitäten.
Zu meinem Beispiel mit der Discaufnahme beim Stadler: Die Jungs haben offensichtlich seit 2001 dazugelernt. Bei meiner neuen Federgabel haben die die Discaufnahme aufs erstemal hinbekommen. Kein Schleifen oder ähnliches hörbar. 
Grüße von der anderen Seite der Veste 
TOM


----------



## froh reiter (12. März 2003)

gutn abend,

 des mitm stadler stimmt schon, manchmal gehe ich wegen klamotten hin, oder um ein bike probezufahren, das ich mir nie kaufen werde. halt nur so zum spass.

aber mein shopvorschlag: rößleins radlereck! sind etz umgezogen, d.h. groessere ladenfläche. feine beratung und faire preise, v.a montagen. vertreibt cannonondale, ghost, scott

ride on!!!!!


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2003)

nix für ungut, aber rocky ritzel kann man wirklich nicht empfehlen.
nicht wegen service oder angebot oder sonstwas, sondern weils den laden nicht mehr gibt.

seit ner ganzen weile

leider...


----------



## nobike (12. März 2003)

also die kenn ich schon ziemlich lange. Sehr teuer, speziell bei Parts, selten was da, aber kulant wenns dann doch das falsche Mass war. Fertig-Bikes zum Listenpreis, handeln sehr zäh. Kundendienst oder sonstiger Service kann ich nicht beurteilen, mach ich alles selber.

Stadler Fürth, ideal für Kleinteile oder Auslauf/"special Edition" Bikes, bei aktueller Ware genauso teuer wie die Kleinen. Der "alte Sack" an der Shimano/Sram Theke hat Ahnung und hilft auch.

Zentralrad Fürth, Lachnummer für Stadtradler, angeblich Händler für alles mögliche (Epple Händler) aber kein einziges GT da  

Über Erlangen könnt ich dir noch was erzählen, aber empfehlen kann ich da auch keinen.

@leitersmou : mit welchem Körperteil du Probleme hast, wissen wir jetzt alle, das brauchst nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## ManneD (13. März 2003)

@dubbel:  hast Recht !  leider hat Coffee den Laden Anfang 2002 zusperren müssen - dank Stadler & Co !


----------



## Coffee (13. März 2003)

@ Manne D

Um klarheit zu schaffen. Das "müssen" streichen wir raus.

Denn ich ahbe meinen Laden einfach ende (31.12.2001) zugesperrt.

Nicht weil ich MUSSTE NEIn weil ich WOLLTE.

Weil eben der Stadler immer größer wird und auch langsam immer mehr im Hochwertigen Sektor macht. Udn da habe ich beim einkaufspreis gegen Stadler eben nunmal als kleiner keine Chance.

Ich bin aber Kauffrau genug gewesen um das rechtzeitig zu erkennen und deshalb habe ich eben auch rechtzeitig gehandelt. Nähmlich OHNE dabei Schulden zu machen.

Es gibt da andere Beispiele wo sich die kleinen dann erst zu tode wirtschaften. ICH NICHT.

Bei mir war es ZU und FERTIG.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (13. März 2003)

Ich kenne auch 2 Newcomer im Radbereich, die gemeint hätten, die kleinen Läden sind teurer als Stadler. Also Angebot vom Goletz (Radladen in Nbg + Herpersdorf) und danach ab zum Stadler uns siehe da, Goletz konnte genauso im Preis mithalten und das bei individueller Beratung und gutem Service!
Außerdem kaufe ich noch bei Rößlein's Radlereck oder nach der Arbeit in Erlangen gehe ich sehr gerne zur "Fahrradecke" oder "Freilauf". Habe 2000 mal alle Radläden in Erlangen abgeklappert und in Erlangen gehe ich seitdem nur zu den beiden.

Diva


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2003)

kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Beelzebub (13. März 2003)

ich kauf fast alles bei uns ein.billiger bekomme ichs nirgendwo 

na mal spaß beiseite.empfehlen kann ich die "Fahrradkiste" in nbg ,die "Fahrradecke" in erlangen, "Downhil" und "Velo" sind auch prima.
Stadler: naja restposten oder auslaufteile sind schon günstig aber der service ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.


gruß alex

PS: ich arbeite in keinem der genannten Läden


----------



## All-Mountain (13. März 2003)

@nobike
das mit dem "Alten Sack" an der Shimano-Theke kann ich bestätigen. Der wirkt zwar auf den ersten Blick alles andere als freundlich, hat aber Ahnung und hilft tatsächlich. Er hat mit einen Aufkleber für mein Rocky für symbolische 2 Euro überlassen. Die gibt's nomalerweise nur im Dekorsatz nicht unter 100 Euro.
@coffee
Das es Deinen Laden nicht mehr gibt find ich echt schade. Du weißt das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aber du hast mir mal einen Gardasee-Urlaub gerettet. Ich hatte kurz vor'm Urlaub meine Mavic-Felge geschrottet und der Stadler hatte erst einen Termin in zwei Wochen frei   
Du hattest mir das Teil dann am nächsten Tag fertig eingespeicht hergerichtet (zu einem echt fairen Preis!).
Danke nochmal TOM


----------



## holli (18. März 2003)

Hm, Stadler....

Als ich vor zwei Jahren einen neuen Rahmen für's Rennrad wollte, war ich unter anderem beim Freilauf in Erlangen, ein "renommierter" Fachhändler mit gutem Ruf (dachte ich...). Als ich nach Prospekten der dort verkauften Marken fragte, war die Antwort: "Schau' halt im Internet...". Tja, soviel zum "Fachhandel"  

Dann beim Stadler: Klein Quantum, Neupreis 2700DM, runtergesetzt auf 1600DM. Wer braucht da dann noch Beratung???

Außerdem ist der Stadler Shimano-Center, hat (fast) alles auf Lager und meist sogar günstiger als Brügelmann und Rose etc.

Und mal ehrlich, wer braucht denn schon Beratung? Der engagierte Selber-Schrauber sicher nicht, und für den Freizeit-Radler in der 1000-Fully-Klasse isses auch wurscht, denn da kriegt er im Fachhandel auch bloß "a Glump".

Holli


----------



## ManneD (19. März 2003)

Nur zur Information:
Der "alte Sack" an der Shimanotheke beim Stadler heißt Hermann Schuschke und ist ein Bekannter von mir. Hermann ist bis vor ein paar Jahren selbst noch MTB-Rennen im Hobbybereich gefahren, kommt aber vom Rennrad. Wahrscheinlich fährt er den meisten von Euch "jungen Hüpfern" heute noch auf und davon - zumindest bergauf !
Er hat wirklich ne Mengel Ahnung und in vielen Fällen auch ein Herz für die Probleme von uns Bikern.
Hermann ist einer der wenigen Gründe, dass ich ab und zu doch bei Stadler vorbeischaue, wenn ich z.B. Reifen, Klamotten oder Ketten brauche.


----------



## nurichdarf (21. März 2003)

War ganz interessant die Reise durch die mittelfränkische Bikeshopszene. 

Aber den "besten" Shop werdet ihr nicht finden. Ich kenne alle mehr oder weniger, und es nützt nix über den stadler zu schimpfen. 

Stadler hat höhere kalkulationen als andere Läden, braucht er auch, da seine Kosten gigantisch sind. Selbst wenn ihr dort scheinbar viel handeln könnt.

Ansonsten ist es eben so: In jedem Shop können Stammkunden feilschen, meist mehr als ihr denkt. Natrürlich nicht gleich beim ersten Besuch und ersten Kauf bei einem ritzelpaket. 

Dat dauert schon  

Ich persönlich würde entweder zum Fred, oder zum velo gehen. Aber die Shops sind alle zu empfehlen,  man muss eben gucken mit wem man zurechtkommt. 

gruss


----------



## jet-pipe (30. März 2003)

Ja ja, die Shjops Nurembergia...
Tja, ich bisher immer beim downhill, aber bei meinem letzten Einkauf dachte ich mir, da kanns doch nicht sein... ich habe dort zwei Beix gekauft, und habe dort immer "Prozente" bekommen, aber als ich neulich ein Kleinteil gebraucht habe, ohne das man nicht mehr sicher fahren kann, habe ich keine Prozente bekommen, obwohl das sauteuer war. naja ich bin ja auch nicht blöde, kaufe in Zukunft mein Zeug über Inetz, soweits möglich ist.
(Mein Kumpel hat sich auch geärgert, als er sich einen King Steuerstz gekauft hatte und ihn einpressen hat lassen, haben die noch Geld verlangt... obwohl die eine Bestellung von ihm für eine RS Boxxer hatten)
habe auch schon ein paar Gabeln dort gekauft, die haben sich da mir betimmt schon eine goldene Nase verdient.....
Goletz- auch nicht das ware, die wollen verkaufen aber kein Service für "normale" Kunden bieten, nur für die, die nach Geld stinken...
Velo- Service gut, aber hat keine Marken, die kaufen würde (Beix)
Stadtler- unfreundlich und unkompetent- aber die kann man prima übers Ohr hauen !
Fahrrad- kiste- freundlich, schneller und problemloser Service, selbst wenn man nur Kleinteile kauft !


greetings & gute fahrt weil heute wieder lauter Idioten unterwegs sind...


----------



## freestyler (24. April 2003)

Downhill ist schon ein ziemlich cooler Laden, aber auch ziemlich teuer! 
Bikeboutique in Lauf mag ich nicht so, sind mir zu sehr auf Race/Marathonbikes ausgelegt.
Stadler ist nicht so doll wenn man Beratgung braucht, wenn man aber weiß was man will, kann man da ein gutes Schnäppchen machen.
Ich hab nen kleinen Shop im Dorf, der Macht das nur so nebenbei. Er treibt so ziemlich alles auf, kümmert sich wirklich gut um die Probleme seiner Kunden und hat faire Preise. Ist in der Nähe von Lauf.
MfG Freestyler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermitghost (26. April 2003)

öh, hallo...

ich bin gerade per google hier vorbeigestolpert weil ich die websites von nürnberger radläden gesucht habe...

kennt ihr vielleicht noch mehr adressen von (ernstzunehmenden)  radläden in nürnberg/fürth/erlangen ausser

www.fahrradkiste.de
www.velo-radsport.com (die scheint mir irgendwie unfertig?!)
www.rad-werk.de (da tut sich irgendwie seit wochen nix?!)

was ist mit der downhill-seite passiert?
die hatten doch www.dh-nbg.de?


tjo... für tips wäre ich euch dankbar. bei google bekommt man ja irgendwie nicht soviel raus


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dermitghost _
> *öh, hallo...
> was ist mit der downhill-seite passiert?
> die hatten doch www.dh-nbg.de?
> *


Hi, 
probiers mal mit
http://www.downhill.de/
das ist aber eher eine Web-Visitenkarte. Der Laden selbst ist  (zwar teuer) aber nicht schlecht.
Gruß TOM


----------



## G-zero (26. April 2003)

http://www.fahrradecke.de/

auch nur die Adresse. Aber wie ich finde ein sehr netter Laden

gruß

Tobi


----------



## dermitghost (26. April 2003)

danke


----------



## Dreegbär (5. Mai 2003)

...is auf jeden Fall der Downhill,


gut der Reinhold *dasalteschandmaul* kann einem schon ma blöd kommen is aber eigentlich genauso geil drauf wie der Fred und der rest in dem shop.

und wo kannste schon selbst in die werkstatt latschen und irgendwas an dein Bike schrauben (weil du das passende werkzeug einfach nich hast und dir auch gar net leisten könntest) ausser im Downhill??

Kaufe da seit 11 Jahren als der shop noch da war wo jetz die Fahrrad Kiste is bei der Knauer schule (auch toller laden toller service aber ich bleib meim Downhill treu) sogar wennste dein Bock woanders gekauft hast wird dir im DH geholfen (zumindest meine erfahrung) und das für montagen was bezahlt werden muss is ja klar zumindest bei zeitaufwändigen dingen. Bei kleinigkeiten ham se bei mir noch nie was verlangt (auch net als 15 Jähriger kleiner pisser ohne ahnung, da hab ich se näml. kennen gelernt) die DH Jungs waren immer fair zu mir.
Schliesslich regnet die Kohle auch für den DH net aussm himmel!!

Beim Stadler hab ich auch schon gekauft sogar 2x war jedesmal n Damenrad 1x für meine Mom 1x für mei Frau und hätten se im DOWNHILL damenräder hätt ich se auch da gekauft! BASTA!  

aber wie gesagt fahrrad kiste auch  
und Velo is auch super nett nur n komisches Bike sortiment  

@leitersmou: ts ts ts ts


----------



## Hollandrad (13. Mai 2003)

Habe in den letzten 11 Jahren in Nürnbereg für mehrere Fahrräder schon einige Läden ausprobiert:

-Rößleins Radlereck in Fürth   sehr angenehm
-Ride on a Rainbow (N) ich weiss nicht so genau ...spezieller Typ
-Fahrrad Riedel (N) hatte immer zu als ich da war
-Kißkalt (N) hat mich rausgeschmissen BOYCOT!!!
-Stadler (Fü)  seeeehr tolle Beratung, einfach .....
-Fahrradecke(ER)  ok, nette Leutchen, nur die Werkstatt ?
-Furio(ER) nicht gerade sehr Kundenfreundlich, sonst ok
-Freilauf(ER) Wahrscheinlich einen schlechten Verkäufer erwischt, tolles Sortiment
- Velo(N) da habe ich jetzt ein Trekkingrad gekauft, weil die einfach Zeit genommen haben und auf mich sehr kompetent wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobike (22. Mai 2003)

hab ich heute zufällig entdeckt, war im Kawa Laden ums Eck.  Hatten auch schon zu. Stimmt mein Eindruck dass der Laden für Freaks mit goldener Kreditkarte ist ?


----------



## pefro (22. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> *-Kißkalt (N) hat mich rausgeschmissen BOYCOT!!!
> *



Da mache ich gerne mit - der Laden ist ja wohl der Oberhammer . Eines schönen Morgens - ich hat es eilig und mein LR musste noch zentriert werden - bin grad am Kißkalt vorbei gefahren, also gebe ich dem Fachhandel in Nürnberg eine Chance. Rein zu ihm in den Laden, seine Frau schickt mich rinter in den Hof. Da baut er grad was und lässt mich 10 Minuten stehen, läuft dabei mehrmals an mir vorbei ohne mich anzusprechen. Dann endlich erbarmt sich der gnädige Herr und spricht mich an. Nachdem ich meinen Wunsch geäußert hatte wirft er einen kurzen Blick auf mein LR und sagt "neee mit den Speichen (halt Titan...) nicht, das ist mir viel zu gefährlich" grmpfl...DANKE!

Bin dann zum Stadtler gefahren, hat 6 Euro gekostet und keine 15 Minuten gedauert - und das will was heissen, wenn ein Fachhändler nen schlechteren Service als der Stadtler hat.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Nasi (29. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von freestyler _
> *Ich hab nen kleinen Shop im Dorf, der Macht das nur so nebenbei. Er treibt so ziemlich alles auf, kümmert sich wirklich gut um die Probleme seiner Kunden und hat faire Preise. Ist in der Nähe von Lauf.
> MfG Freestyler *



Hi Freestyler,

wo ist denn der kleine Shop in der Nähe von Lauf. 

Gruss Nasi


----------



## vs900 (31. Mai 2003)

war leztens beim Mlady in Altenberg/Oberasbach, wollte mir eine 1 1/8" kralle für meine DJ2 holen.. die hatten natürlich keine einzeln da, wollten mir gleich einen kpl. Ahead Abdecksatz für 8 verkaufen.. bin dann zum Rösslein, hab da 1,50 für die Kralle gelöhnt..
Wenn ich schnell ein Teil brauche, fahr ich zum Luggi (Rösslein), bei Sachen die etwas Zeit haben, bestell ich ausm I-Net, da die Versender meistens mit (ink.) Versandkosten billiger sind, als Fachhändler.
Habe auch schon einiges beim Stadler gekauft, wobei die Beratung nicht optimal ist, aber wenn man weiß was man will, kamma da scho was kaufen, auch Schnäppchen sind drin.

Falls ich mich mal an bestimmte Sachen ned rantraue oder mal was wissen will, frach ich in der Arbeit unsern Hausmeister, der in Bike-sachen voll den Plan hat, da er selbst Aktiv Rad fährt (RR+MTB)


----------



## Nightmare (31. Mai 2003)

Also,ich kann den Downhill in Nürnberg nur empfehlen!!!Service ist super und auch die Leutz(Markus...)sind supernett.Zum Beispiel hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen da nen FF gekauft und nebenbei erwähnt,dass meine Kurbel kaputt ist,da hat mir der Markus gleich umsonst eine mitgegeben,damit ich am Wochenende biken konnte!Ausserdem ist es immer so geil,wenn man reinkommt und es strahlt einen des Big Hit Pro und des High Octane an  Im Stadler war ich auch vor kurzem...Da ist erstens mal die ganze Atmosphäre vom Laden net so toll(da is so ne Baumarktfahrradstimmung...),wie bei Läden,wie dem Downhill und der Service ist auch net so gut.Des einzige,was geil am Besuch beim Stadler war ist,dass ich des RM7 mit Deemaxx und Junior T fahren durfte  
Naja,will den Stadler etz net schlecht machen,aber ich persönlich geh halt dann doch lieber zúm Downhill...


----------



## Nightmare (31. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobike _
> *hab ich heute zufällig entdeckt, war im Kawa Laden ums Eck.  Hatten auch schon zu. Stimmt mein Eindruck dass der Laden für Freaks mit goldener Kreditkarte ist ? *



Naja,die ham dadrin halt vom Full Face Helm über Schoner und hammergeile Downhillbikes(Scott High Octane,Big Hits,Cannondale Gemmini...)alles,was des Herz begehrt.Auch Kurbeln,Pedale,Lenker,Gabeln(Shiver,Z150Freeride,Dirt Jumper...)
Aber,man muss sich ja net die teuren Sachen kaufen...Aber da kriegst fast alles,was man zum Biken braucht.


----------



## freestyler (5. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nasi _
> *
> 
> Hi Freestyler,
> ...



Ist in Diepersdorf falls dir das was sagt. Hat nur ne ziemlich kleine Auswahl. Nur Cube und Marin. Aber sehr guter Service, da es nur ein sehr kleiner Betrieb ist, hat zur Zeit etwas Stress. Wenn du die Adresse willst kannst mir ja mal ne pm schicken.

mfg Freestyler


----------



## TiSpOkEs (5. Juni 2003)

fahrradkiste in nbg is 1a von service und beratung. joe ist zu jedem korekkt und gibt auch immer wieder gute tipps und gut angebote. höhererpreis als ponlinediskount is klar dafür halt super service und 1a beratung. auch testfahrten mit seinem eigenen 222 werden ohne murren gestattet 

im velo war ich noch nie
im dh war ich auch noch nie
beim rocky ritzel wiess ich net wos is aber nur gutes gehört (gibts das noch)
adrenalin is manchmal komisch, manchmal voll cool, aba auch teuer

stadler hat man bei der neumontage 30min zeit. bei hochwertigen rädern auch mal länger. einige leute in der werkstatt sind einfach korrekt (kenn das nur da ich da mal ne woche war)
die 2 jüngerem im shimano center kennen sich gut aus. also zu ellen und ähm uff wie hiess er .. gehn.

mlady oberasbach *g* bekommt auch alles von cosmic sports. ka ob normal sterblich da übern preis verändeln können. teure räder werden auf jeden fall gut! behandelt. so stadlerkisten dagegen ehern abwertend, arbeit wird aba auch da gemacht, wie sie zu machen ist.


----------



## yespogo (21. Juni 2003)

Hallo, auch ich möchte hier noch meinen Senf loswerden, allerdings nur für ER;
Ich denke, daß es d e n Superbikeshop nirgends gibt (billig, große Auswahl, gute Werkstatt usw.), jeder muß für sich das raussuchen, worauf er am meisten Wert legt;  Mir  zum Beispiel ist ne gute Werkstatt wichtiger, weil ich zwei linke Hände habe.
Hier meine Erfahrungen ( und Freunden) bei ER-Bikeshops:

Freilauf: größte Auswahl, aber hier ist der Chef der König 
                und nicht der Kunde, Also wenn Günther (Chef) im 
                Laden ist, später kommen. Ansonsten gute Beratung;
                Über die Werkstatt kann ich jetzt nichts mehr sagen, 
                weil der  beste Mechaniker Erlangens ( Werner) dort 
                weg ist.

Fahrradecke: mittelmäßige Auswahl, aber besorgen Dir gerne 
                         alles prompt; Viel Personal die gerne und gut 
                         beraten, alleine die Frau in diesem Team ist 
                         einen Besuch wert. Über die Werkstatt  weiß ich  
                         nichts.

Radwerk: mäßiges Angebot ,aber teilweise tolle Sachen (Cube, 
                   Marzocchi, Fox ); Wenn Du weißt was Du willst ,bist
                   Du gut aufgehoben sonst....
                   Werkstatt- Hab mein Fahrrad sauber gebracht, 
                   total verschmiert zurückbekommen und mit Zeitzu-
                   sagen nehmens die nicht so genau.

Furio: mehr was für Rennradfahrer; geh da nicht oft hin, der Typ
           verkauft nur gerne und ist nicht gerade kundenfreundlich 
           und teuer.

Sunshine Sports ( Obere Karlstraße):

Würd ich nicht erwähnen, wenn da jetzt nicht  W E R N E R  wäre, mein bester Mechaniker; ehrlich und gut. Hier kannst Du auch Deine onlinebestellten Sachen vorbeibringen, er baut alles ein was geht.

Gruß yespogo


----------



## Diva (22. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von yespogo _
> *
> 
> Fahrradecke:  alleine die Frau in diesem Team ist
> ...



   

Ja, ja, mein Divo war auch begeistert  
Sieht super sportlich aus und dachte mir, 
die kann mir bestimmt sagen, welche Marke Armlinge ich kaufen muss, die nach einer MTB-Abfahrt nicht nur noch als Pulswärmer fungieren. Aber sie braucht sowas nicht, weil sie scheinbar kein Rad fährt...   Würde sich aber super auf einem Rad machen...
Ich hoffe hier sind nicht ein paar Traumblasen geplatzt  

Ich gehe auch nur noch in den Laden, und der große blonde würde einem glaube ich fast alles bestellen, was sie nicht im Laden haben. Interessant z. Zt.: ein Original-Tour de France RR von 1924 ist im Schaufenster ausgestellt. Man haben wir's inzwischen komfortabel!

Ciao Diva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (24. Juni 2003)

Also ich glaube, daß Du als allererstes wissen solltest, weches Bike Du haben willst.





Meine Erfahrungen: Wichtit ist erst einmal, daß die Chemie stimmt, d.h., daß du mit den Leuten im Laden gut zurecht kommst.
Ich meinersteits habe die besten Erfahrungen mit Joe, Ralf und Peter gemacht, d.h. der Fahrradkiste aus Nürnberg. Die Preise sind nicht so moderat, dafür bekommst Du eine super Beratung und keinen Schrott aufgedrängelt. Rabatt gibt er eigentlich keinen.
Klamotten kauf ich im DH, aber Rabatt gibt der auch keinen. :-(
Mein Bike (Votec) habe ich in der Bikeboutique in Lauf gekauft. Über D.Hostmann kann man geteilter Meinung sein. so im großen und ganzen ist er eigentlich oki. Sagen wir es mal so: Die Preise stimmen.






Wenn sich jemand erbarmen sollte, und mir mein ca. 1,5Jahre altes Votec M6 light abkauft (zhum entsprechenden Preis), würde ich mir als Neuanschaffung ein Orange 7+ von Joe kaufen.





Dagegen stimme ich jedem zu, der NICHT bei Stadler kauft. Der macht einen schlechten Service und nur die kleinen (und guten) Händler tot. Summa summarum:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was mit Tanja (Rocky Ritzel) ist? Keine Ahnung. Angeblich soll es den Laden nicht mehr geben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich würde mich da auf entsprechende Rückmeldungen freuen.
Oki, das wars für heute zum Thema Bike kaufen vom Bauhenkel
Techniker
(Falls die Smiles nicht funzen: Ich kann da nix dafür 
(Nachtrag: Warum funzen die Smiles nicht ;-((((


----------



## Altitude (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Was mit Tanja (Rocky Ritzel) ist? Keine Ahnung. Angeblich soll es den Laden nicht mehr geben *



Stand ne Seite vorher:




> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> 
> 
> Um klarheit zu schaffen. Das "müssen" streichen wir raus.
> ...




und die Smilies funktionieren wirklich nicht...

Sorry,ich will kein Votec- is Alu und außerdem brechen se so oft...

Grüße

Alex/Alti


----------



## Techniker (24. Juni 2003)

und die Smilies funktionieren wirklich nicht...

Sorry,ich will kein Votec- is Alu und außerdem brechen se so oft...

Grüße

Alex/Alti [/B][/QUOTE]

Tja das ist so a Sach mit de Smeiles *ggg*


Was heißt "brechen" ?
(Meinst Du: Ein Hirsch bricht aus dem Wald: Wuäää)


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Was heißt "brechen" ?
> (Meinst Du: Ein Hirsch bricht aus dem Wald: Wuäää) *



"brechen" heißt DAS:

Votec-Bruch 

Sorry Tom;-), aber diese Vorlage war einfach zu gut      

Gruß
TOM


----------



## AcaPulco (30. Juni 2003)

Ich habs etz nich gesehen, ja also *schlagtmichtot* wenns schon da stand aber:

FAHRRADKISTE??

Recht geile Atmosphäre dort immer. Is in der nähe vom Plärrer, also eigentlich genau zwischen Plärrer und Rothenburger Strasse (Bushaltestelle).

Hab dort mein rad gekauft. Manchmal etwas teuer dafür recht geiler support und echt verdammt nette leute.

verdammt, seh grad Tispokes war ma wieder schneller, aber etwas habich noch:
www.Fahrradkiste.de !! Url von dennen.


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juli 2003)

> *
> 
> Was heißt "brechen" ?
> (Meinst Du: Ein Hirsch bricht aus dem Wald: Wuäää)
> ...



@techniker
das kann ich dir genau sagen! sowohl meins als auch rienies' M6 sind an den ausfallenden des Light Hinterbau gerissen. Es gab eine komplette charge die an den schwingenlagern gebrochen sind (siehe all-mountains foto).


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,
also die Läden Downhill und Adrynalin kenn ich und kann sie auch sehr empfehlen. Vorallem ein Bike würde ich ausschließlich in solchen, kleineren Läden Kaufen, und die sind meist auch nicht teurer! Mein Kumpel hat zu seinem Bike z.B. noch eine Dämpferpumpe bekommen, 'nen Satz besserer Pedale und den Kostenlosen Umbau des Vorbaus, rechnet man das alles zusammen, macht das schon auch einige % aus! Zudem eine unbezahlbar wichtige Beratung (vorallem, wenn man sich eben noch nicht so auskennt.) 
Wie ich damals beim Stadler war, (hatte noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit MTB's) bin ich dann mit dem Verkäufer von Bike zu Bike vom 500DM zum 2500DM bike gelaufen, das einzige was ich erfahren habe war:"...ja, dieses Fahrrad ist auch nicht schlecht,...ja, das ist auch sehr gut......" und dann noch, dass hat Shimano (so nach dem Motto:frag mich jetzt ja nicht welche).
Ich :sofort raus, zum nächsten !FACH!händler und ja... das ist schon was ganz anders. 

Will ich günstige Ersatzteile bestell ich meistens beim ROSE-Versand, da ist ja selbst die "E-mail-Beratung" besser.

Das RadWerk in der W.-v.-Siemens Straße 1 in Erlangen soll auch nicht schlecht sein, die haben CUBE und KONA so viel ich weiß.

'ne sehr gute , aber auch sehr teure Werkstadt hat der Freilauf in der Lazarettstraße in Erlangen. Vorallem der Werner in der Werkstadt hat mir schon so manches Prob gelöst, als ob er mit dem Bike einfach nur sprechen müsste um zu fragen was es hat...

Ade

Aber eine Reperatur beim Stadler, na ich weiß ja nicht, ob das nicht einer Reperatur bei Mercedes-Vertragswerkstädten gleich kommt, das Motto: irgendwas ist immer kaputt, möglichst teuer und mit wenig Arbeitsaufwand verbunden, wärend die freien Werkstädten oft wirklich erst mal schauen, was fehlt, bevor der Motor erneuert wird...


----------



## Captain_Anarchy (9. Juli 2003)

fahrradkiste in gostenhof kann ich auch nur empfehlen,super sympatische leute und du kriegst auch ma' bei kleinigkeiten wie nem schlauch oder pedalen ne 3/3 stunden beratung...und test fahren lassen se dich auch alles.vorallem die oranges sind traumhaft


----------



## yespogo (13. Juli 2003)

Du hast mir privat geschrieben, was ich genau für ne Meinung über Sunshine Sports in Erlangen habe, weil ich mich wohl etwas abfällig über den Laden im oberen Artikel geäßert habe.
Wie gesagt, meine Priorität ist die Werkstatt eines Shops, da sind sie momentan unschlagbar. Ansonsten ist die Auswahl von Teilen usw. im Laden recht dürftig und sie bringen auch noch andere Sportarten darin unter ( Inline-Skating ).
Aber: bestellen tun sie Dir auch alles, was Du willst.

Gruß yespogo

PS. Wenn Du mir schon eine private Nachricht schreibst, muß Du mir auch die Möglichkeit geben, Dir privat zurückzuschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeWithBike (29. Juli 2003)

Also vom Adrenalin kann ich nur abraten:

teilweise ziemlich pampige Beratung

Gebrauchte Teile mit einem angeblichen super super Sonderpreis waren teuerer als Neuteile beim Stadler und wurden dann noch schlecht/schlampig montiert.

Auch was Rabatt, Reklamation und Garantieabwicklung angeht ist man beim Stadler großzügiger. 

Sicher kann man auch beim Stadler etliches verbessern, aber in all den Fällen wo ich einen direkten Vergleich habe hätte/ habe ich beim Stadler besser abgeschnitten


----------



## BUFU (30. Juli 2003)

muahaha...ich hab noch 1mal nachzentrieren bei der Tanja frei 

mh was mach ich etz ?   


PS: Echt schade dass du damals zugemacht hast


----------



## p3-rida (8. August 2003)

Servus erstmal !

Also erstmal möcht ich dir sagen dass ich auf keinen Fall etwas beim Downhill in NBG kaufen würde weil ich von dem Laden bis jetzt nur schlechtes mitbekommen habe ! Das einzig positive was ich gehört habe war dass er eine DH Schwinge für ein Big hit comp auftreiben konnte. Zum Bike-Point in Forchheim brauchst du jetzt auch nicht mehr gehen, weil der eh fast Pleite ist und kaum noch beliefert wird. Ausserdem würd ich da glaub ich nicht mal meine schlimmsten Feinde hinschicken, weil die Preise dort der Hammer sind. Auf jeden Artikel den du die kaufst, kommt dann erstmal noch die sogenannte "kabuff Steuer" drauf, sodass dir erstmal dein Unterkiefer nen meter tiefer liegt. Is echt der Hammer was die dort machen, ein Kumpel von mir wollte sich ne Niete für ne LX Kette oder XT holen, dann hieß es:"Hab keinen Nieten, aber du kannst ne ganze Kette kaufen!" Also ich rat euch bloß geht nicht hin, und wenn ihr hin geht, hat er wahrscheinlich eh geschlosssen, weil er auf und zumacht wann er will.

das Wars

"ride a bike or your allde"


----------



## dickerX (8. August 2003)

Ein Lobgesang auf's Downhill. 
Hab hier schon mehrere Bikes gekauft. Bin rundum zufrieden.
Auch bei MTB anderer Marken, bieten die einen super Service.
Und die hohe Lagerverfügbarkeit bei Teilen hat eben auch eine Preis. Wobei ich der Meinung bin, daß die Preise o.k. sind.

Stadler ist nur für Schnäppchen zu haben. Beratung ist ......!

Sunshine:
Werkstatt ist wirklich super. Hab mich selbst überzeugt. Der Laden an sich ist aber auch i.O.


----------



## HiCom (8. August 2003)

Also so wie es ausschaut kann man in jeden Laden und in keinen ich denk jeder sollte da seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und dann selbst entscheiden.
Es kommt wohl auch darauf an wie die Tagesleistungen der Mitarbeiter ist. Und falls es jemanden irgendwo zu teuer sein sollte handeln oder nicht dort kaufen.

Schönen warmen Abend. HiCom


----------



## Techniker (10. August 2003)

qualitativ definitiv der schlechteste Post ist.
Ich hoffe nur zu Deinen Gunsten,
daß Du auf der Piste / Trail / im Wald
nicht auch so ne schlechte Figur machst. 



> _Original geschrieben von leitersmou _
> *Ah, die Red Kona Hexe.
> 
> Ihr seit der Witz. Von euch lass ich mir nix sagen. Bei eurer Homepage krieg ich nen Schreikrampf.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (10. August 2003)

*WILL AUCH EINS HABEN!*  




> _Original geschrieben von Captain_Anarchy _
> *fahrradkiste in gostenhof kann ich auch nur empfehlen,super sympatische leute und du kriegst auch ma' bei kleinigkeiten wie nem schlauch oder pedalen ne 3/3 stunden beratung...und test fahren lassen se dich auch alles.vorallem die oranges sind traumhaft  *


----------



## Adönis (12. August 2003)

Meine éinschlägigste Erfahrung mit dem

STADLER
habe ich im Zeitraum März bis Juni 2002 gemacht. Mir ist im damals mein Rahmen (bei Stadler in Nbg gekauft!!!) gebrochen, worauf ich erstmal nach Fürth geschickt wurde. Es hat 3 Monate und 8 Tage gebraucht bis Ich einen neuen hatte. Hinzu kamen noch 97  an kosten für Montage wobei mir vorher gesagt wurde, dass ich den alten Rahmen nicht demontieren bräuchte. Da hab ich mich dann schon etwas übers Ohr gehauen gefühlt und hab es mal beim

DUSCHL
 in Langwasser Nord probiert. Zunächst ging alles reibungslos, doch sobald man an den Chef gesät geht alles den Bach runter. Auf den Anruf dass meine Pedale zum abholen bereit wären warte Ich jetzt schon ein Jahr - hab es öfters versucht, gehe aber auch garantiert nie wieder hin.
Habe es dann mit

ONLINE-SHOPS
probiert, was ja preislich echt top ist, aber der Service gleicht dem des Stadlers - klingen bei Anruf eher genervt und die Beratung überzeugt auch nicht sehr. ( Bei bike-mailorder habe ich es sogar schon erlebt, dass negative Bewertungen aus den Produkterfahrungen entfernt wurden).
Mit meinen Problemchen bin ich dann in der

FAHRRADKISTE
aufgetaucht. Das war das beste was mir passieren konnte. Der Service und die Beratung sind es dort echt Wert das man den Listenpreis zahlt. Wenn ich etwas Bestelle bekomme ich emails UND einen Anruf wenn es da ist oder es Probleme gibt. Sehr überrascht war ich, als ich bei meinem dritten Besuch beim Joe bereits mit Namen begrüßt wurde - worauf mir klar wurde, dass der Kunde hier im Mittelpunkt steht. Auf anfrage gibts ein Schloss fürs Bike für die Zeit wo man im Laden ist, es wird einem gesagt, wenn der Werkszattbesuch eher reiner Luxus wäre, falls es einen einfachen Weg für "Haushaltsschrauber" gibt und wenn der Joe weiss, das er mit der Besorgung von Teilen Schwierigkeiten haben könnte, rät er auch mal gerne dazu es im

DOWNHILL
zu versuchen weil man dort entweder alles parat hat oder es auch öfters schafft die Teile innerhalb eines Tages herbeizuschaffen. Hier ist wohl das größte Lager an Teilen von allen Läden die nicht Stadler heißen ( wobei selbst im Stadler man vergebens nach einfachem Brunox fragen kann!!!) und die Leute sprechen nunmal aus mittlerweile bis zu 14 JAHREN Mountainbike-erfahrung.

FAZIT:

Meine Favoriten in Nbg heißen eindeutig FAHRRADKISTE und DOWNHILL, da man hier an Fachkundiges und Kundenoffenes Personal gerät. In den Läden macht es mir nix aus den Listenpreis zu bezahlen, da ich weiss, das ich zu 99% zu dem richtigen Teil eraten wurde und nicht nach einem Werkstattbesuch auf unerwartete Extrakosten stoße.


----------



## doc1970 (27. August 2003)

die fahrradkiste in nürnberg ist auf jedenfall zu empfehlen der joe,peter und ralph verstehen was von ihrer arbeit 
geil teile (orange,kona) super beratung also wirklich zu empfehlen

der bike point in forchheim wäre eh nicht zu empfehlen(mittlerweile soll er ja zu sein?)

das radwerk in erlangen wäre noch zu erwähnen hat fox klamotten, besorgen eigentlich alles was mann braucht (kann etws dauern, besorgen es aber) zurzeit haben sie eine alutech wildsau im schaufenster (geiles gerät)


----------



## doc1970 (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ;-) _
> *Hi,
> also die Läden Downhill und Adrynalin kenn ich und kann sie auch sehr empfehlen. Vorallem ein Bike würde ich ausschließlich in solchen, kleineren Läden Kaufen, und die sind meist auch nicht teurer! Mein Kumpel hat zu seinem Bike z.B. noch eine Dämpferpumpe bekommen, 'nen Satz besserer Pedale und den Kostenlosen Umbau des Vorbaus, rechnet man das alles zusammen, macht das schon auch einige % aus! Zudem eine unbezahlbar wichtige Beratung (vorallem, wenn man sich eben noch nicht so auskennt.)
> Wie ich damals beim Stadler war, (hatte noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit MTB's) bin ich dann mit dem Verkäufer von Bike zu Bike vom 500DM zum 2500DM bike gelaufen, das einzige was ich erfahren habe war:"...ja, dieses Fahrrad ist auch nicht schlecht,...ja, das ist auch sehr gut......" und dann noch, dass hat Shimano (so nach dem Motto:frag mich jetzt ja nicht welche).
> ...





der werner ist schon einige zeit nicht mehr beim freilauf ist bei sunshine sports(naja sder laden) in die werkstatt kann man jetzt jedenfalls gehen zum werner der weis bescheid 
werner sach mal bescheid!!!!


----------



## pefro (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frame Killa _
> *Meine éinschlägigste Erfahrung mit dem
> 
> FAZIT:
> ...



Hallo,

da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. Wobei der Stadler für mich, mit den Einschränkungen eines Discounts, auch akzeptabel ist - man muss halt wissen was man will und bei nem Komplettbike sollte man sich das zweimal überlegen, aber bei nem Schaltwerk kann man net viel falsch machen.

Was mir bei der Fahrradkiste in letzter Zeit auffällt (haben die einen Hauptsainson Aufschlag?) sind die äußerst deftigen Preise.

Letztens hab ich beispielsweise nen neuen XT Umwerfer gebraucht. Versand 25 Euro, Downhill 35 Euro (das ist ein Einzelhandelsaufschlag von ca. 30-40 Prozent und durchaus noch ok für mich). Bei der Fahrradkiste wollten die für das gleiche Teil aber 55 Euro - und da hört der Spass für mich dann echt auf.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

Ich glaubte, ich seh nicht recht. Ich hab ein Mule bei eBay (LINK)  entdeckt.
Auf dem Foto sah es gleich so aus, wie das aus der BB in Lauf.
Und siehe da, ich hatte recht.
Jetzt kommts ganz *DICK*:
Lest Euch mal den Text durch:
Ihr ersteigert Euch kein Bike, sondern nur die *Kaufoption* !!!
Das Bike kostet dann eBay-Preis *plus 4000,-Euro* !
Ich finde, das ist eine Frechheit


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2003)

boahhhhhh,

also sowas nennt man ja dann wohl äusserst unseriös oder? Ne ne...also sowas würde ich ja niemals machen *kopdsch+ttel*



Grüßle coffee


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *boahhhhhh,
> also sowas nennt man ja dann wohl äusserst unseriös oder? Ne ne...also sowas würde ich ja niemals machen *kopdsch+ttel*
> Grüßle coffee *



... und bei dem hab ich mein M6 gekauft.
Mir wird ganz schlecht, wenn ich nur dran denk.
Unser "Held" behauptet ja auch, daß Votec Bikes nie kaputt gehen.

Ich bin mir sicher, bei Dir wäre mir das nicht passiert.
(keinSchleimmodusanundausschalt!)
Grüßle

P.S.:
Rat mal, was ich so nebenbei mach.
(Kaffee genießen  *1)

*1 A.d.R.: Nicht persönlich und/oder diskriminierend gemeint.


----------



## Coffee (9. November 2003)

@ techniker ;-)


habe dich schon richtig verstanden  


coffee


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *@ techniker ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



*DANKE*

Gegenfragen:
1. Wo ist Dein Bizeps? (Gerade entdeckt)
Hat das was mit dem gestrigen "Wetten dass" zu tun? 
2. Hab eine PM verschicklt. Schau mal bitte nach. (Danke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (9. November 2003)

... mal so 'n dummer Denkansatz von mir zu dem Votec von der BB:

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Vorkaufsrecht nach § 463 BGB, dass den Anbieter verpflichtet, demjenigen, der dieses Vorkaufsrecht erwirbt (hier: Versteigerung bei ebay, was ja auch quasi einem Kaufvertrag entspricht), das alleinige Kaufrecht an dem vereinbarten Gegenstand einzuräumen. Vereinbart muss allerdings sein, zu welchem Preis der Gegenstand verkauft wird (hier: 4000,-- , wie bei ebay beschrieben). Auch hat der Verkäufer die Möglichkeit, das Vorkaufsrecht zu widerrufen, da es ja ein rechtsbindender Vertrag ist. Diese Möglichkeit hat der Käufer übrigens auch. Allerdings nur zu denen im BGB bestimmten Voraussetzungen.

Auf Deutsch: wer dieses Recht erwirbt, kann den vereinbarten Gegenstand zum festgesetzten Preis erwerben. Muss aber nicht, da er ja sein Vorkaufsrecht nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss. Dafür gibts übrigens auch gesetzliche Fristen (siehe § 469 BGB) in denen die Annahme erfolgen muss. Wenn also der Inhaber des Vorkaufsrechts keinen Gebrauch davon macht, hat der Verkäufer die Möglichkeit, den Gegenstand an einen Dritten weiterzuveräußern.

Und was sagt uns das jetzt: m.E. ist das eine absolut miese Masche, leichtgläubige Käufer bei ebay dazu zu verpflichten, sich so ein Teil in die Garage zu stellen.

Nur die Frage ist eben, kann man sojemanden bei ebay melden oder nicht?!?! Ich denke mal nicht, da er ja keine fehlerhaften Angaben gemacht hat in seiner Beschreibung.

@Techniker

Deine Aussage "Unser "Held" behauptet ja auch, daß Votec Bikes nie kaputt gehen." kann ich net so ganz nachvollziehen oder ich bin einfach nur blind  

Lassen wir ihn also tun, da er ja ausdrücklich auf die zu ersteigernde Option hinweist und es nicht direkt um die Ersteigerung des Bikes geht.

Oder seht ihr das anders????


Grüße
Volker


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

Ich gehe mal nicht auf die juristische Seite ein, da ich mich da nicht auskenne.



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> Und was sagt uns das jetzt: m.E. ist das eine absolut miese Masche, leichtgläubige Käufer bei ebay dazu zu verpflichten, sich so ein Teil in die Garage zu stellen.*



Ich unterstelle ihm einfach einmal,
daß er als Zielgruppe die oberflächlich lesenden eBayer im Visier hat.
Nach dem Motto : Außer der Überschrift liest das doch eh keiner.
Warum gibt er nicht - wenn er so "ehrlich" wäre, gleich das Startgebot bei 4.000,- Euro an ?



> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> @Techniker
> Deine Aussage "Unser "Held" behauptet ja auch, daß Votec Bikes nie kaputt gehen." kann ich net so ganz nachvollziehen oder ich bin einfach nur blind
> ...



Ich glaube, wir haben uns, was unkaputtbare Votec anbetrifft, verstanden. Oder ?


----------



## Frazer (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> Ich glaube, wir haben uns, was unkaputtbare Votec anbetrifft, verstanden. Oder ?



Also, ich glaub ja schon, dass Votec-Rahmen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen nicht kaputt gehen.... z.B. wennst es Dir ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängst    

Da bekommts bestimmt keinen Rahmenbruch.... ausser natürlich, die Halterung hält nicht ....


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *
> 
> Also, ich glaub ja schon, dass Votec-Rahmen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen nicht kaputt gehen.... z.B. wennst es Dir ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängst
> ...



Kommentar :    (Alle haben herzlichst gelacht.)


----------



## HiCom (9. November 2003)

find ich aber immer noch besser als wenns nur ein leerer bikekarton wäre. ist zwar trotz allem eine frechheit


----------



## Techniker (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HiCom _
> *find ich aber immer noch besser als wenns nur ein leerer bikekarton wäre. ist zwar trotz allem eine frechheit *



Was ist daran besser ? 
- überteuertes Bike ersteigern
- teuren Karton ersteigern

Ich denk mal, in beiden Fällen ist der Schaden gleich groß.
(Auch wenn es ein Rücktrittsrecht gibt, lt Frazer.
Aber das wird der Höchstbietende mit 99%iger Sicherheit nicht wissen.)

GN8, ich drück mich in die Wanne, d.h. offline.
Jürgen


----------



## HiCom (9. November 2003)

Das mit dem überteuerten Kaufoption ist zwar ärgerlich, aber immerhin du hast ein Fahrrad danach und beim Karton halt net.

Also immer schön vorsichtig sein beim Ebay kauf.


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2003)

Hallöchen,

also nochmal auf den Ebay Fall. Ich finde es schon ne grosse Sauerei und vorallem unseriös, das sowas ein LADEN macht. Sowas wär mir nie im Leben eingefallen. Und bei soeinem würde ich ncihtmal mehr einen Schlauch kaufen.

Bei Ebay werden viele über den Tisch gezogen. Udn ich habe den Eindruck als würden das täglich merh werden. Die merken das es scheinbar funktioniert so. 

Ich finde das sehr schade, weil eben genau solche sachen zu lasten von  ehrlichen Verkäufern gehen ;-((


grüße coffee


----------



## Techniker (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hallöchen,
> 
> also nochmal auf den Ebay Fall. Ich finde es schon ne grosse Sauerei und vorallem unseriös, das sowas ein LADEN macht. Sowas wär mir nie im Leben eingefallen. Und bei soeinem würde ich ncihtmal mehr einen Schlauch kaufen.
> ...



@Coffe:
Erst mal freu mich mich über das gewohnte Bild von Dir (Bizeps)
[Oki, Späßle gemacht]
Zu eBay: Das Teil hat dann auch ein Newbie ersteigert,
also einer, der noch keinerlei Bewertungen hatte.
Ich denke, das spricht für seine "Naivität".
Ich war so frei und habe den anderen Mitbietern eine PM geschickt.
Beim Meißtbietenden wars dann aber leider zuspät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollgut (15. November 2003)

Hi,

das ist aber nichts anderes als wenn er ein Mindestgebot von 4000 Euro angesetz hätte. Er hat die Sache mit der Kaufoption allerdings auch sehr ausführlich beschreiben.

Ist vielleicht nicht wirklich 100 Prozent korrekt, aber wer auf etwas bietet ohne den Text zu lesen, ist selbst dran schuld.

Ist also keine grosse Sauerei, wie Coffee - der ich ansonsten nieeeee widersprechen würde  - dies findet - da er den Artikel "Kaufoption" ganz genau und ausführlich beschreibt.

Grüssle

vollgut



> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Ich glaubte, ich seh nicht recht. Ich hab ein Mule bei eBay (LINK)  entdeckt.
> Auf dem Foto sah es gleich so aus, wie das aus der BB in Lauf.
> Und siehe da, ich hatte recht.
> ...


----------



## Techniker (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vollgut _
> *Hi,
> 
> das ist aber nichts anderes als wenn er ein Mindestgebot von 4000 Euro angesetz hätte. Er hat die Sache mit der Kaufoption allerdings auch sehr ausführlich beschreiben.
> ...



Prinzipiell ist die "Masche" korrekt. Nur:
- umgeht (sorry, d.h. spart) er damit die eBay-Gebühr
- ist die Masche die gleiche wie mit der 80MB HDD, dem Handy-Cover oder der Bildschirmverpackung.
Und eben das finde ich nciht korrekt.
Zumal ein newbie das Teil ersteigert hat.


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. November 2003)

Ich weiss ja nicht, aber 4302 Euro für ein Rad mit 8000 Listenpreis, scheint mir gar kein so schlechtes Geschäft gewesen zu sein. Dass sich der Verkäufer für die 4000  die eBay-Gebühren spart - man könnte auch eine gewisse Kleverness dahinter vermuten (ohne eine eigene Wertung abgeben zu wollen).

Ich glaube schon mal, dass der Käufer die 4000 dazu gezählt hat, oder würde jemand von Euch auf die Idee kommen für 302 , hätte mam selbst auf Ebay die Möglichkeit ein 8000-Bike zu erhaschen. Es wird ihm wohl das Geld Wert gewesen sein.

Ist ja nicht so, dass der reele Gegenwert lediglich für die Kaufoption erlöst worden wäre.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Techniker (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sun on Tour _
> *Ich weiss ja nicht, aber 4302 Euro fÃ¼r ein Rad mit 8000ï¿½ Listenpreis, scheint mir gar kein so schlechtes GeschÃ¤ft gewesen zu sein. Dass sich der VerkÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r die 4000 ï¿½ die eBay-GebÃ¼hren spart - man kÃ¶nnte auch eine gewisse Kleverness dahinter vermuten (ohne eine eigene Wertung abgeben zu wollen).
> 
> Ich glaube schon mal, dass der KÃ¤ufer die 4000ï¿½ dazu gezÃ¤hlt hat, oder wÃ¼rde jemand von Euch auf die Idee kommen fÃ¼r 302 ï¿½, hÃ¤tte mam selbst auf Ebay die MÃ¶glichkeit ein 8000ï¿½-Bike zu erhaschen. Es wird ihm wohl das Geld Wert gewesen sein.
> ...



Ich hab mir den Artikel noch mal angeschaut.
(Ich hatte ihn unter "Beobachten" gestellt.)
Die Sache mit dem Listenpreis kommt mir ein wenig _komisch_  vor.
Erstens gibt es das Bike nicht als Komplettbike. 
D.h., es wurde vom HÃ¤ndler zusammengestellt.
(Thema: Vergleichbarkeit/realistischer Preis?)
MÃ¶glicherweise sogar auf Bestellung. 

Zweitens steht das Teil schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr im Laden rum. 
(Kann sein, daÃ er es einfach nur los werden wollte.) 

GruÃ
ujb


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. November 2003)

Ich glaub´ trotzdem, dass der Käufer mit 4300 gerechnet hat. 

Votec Mole 5 bei Schlickjumper 

Vielleicht gibt´s bei Euch auch kein Käuferpotential für ein solches Bike.

Im übrigen halte ich die Schachtelverscherbelei auf eBay für absolut unmoralisch. Aber der kurze aussagefähige Text hier scheint mir nicht geeignet falsche Erwartungen zu wecken. 

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Techniker (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sun on Tour _
> *Ich glaubÂ´ trotzdem, dass der KÃ¤ufer mit 4300ï¿½ gerechnet hat.
> 
> Votec Mole 5 bei Schlickjumper
> ...



Ich kann dazu nich viel sagen.
Was die Preise anbetrifft eigentlich gar nix. 
Subjektiv scheinen mir diese nur ein wenig hoch gegriffen.
Aber da kann ich mich auch total tÃ¤uschen. 
Seit der TÂ¤uro-Umstellung ist eigentlich (fast) alles mÃ¶glich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. November 2003)

@ vollgut ;-)


Naja ich habe es vielelicht ein bisschen hart Formuliert *gg* Sicher hat er die Beschreibung auch so geschreiben, das es im normalfall jeder begreifen und vorallem verstehen müsste. 

Was mri aber allgemein auffält, ist das es bei Ebay eben immer mehr "schwarze Schafe" gibt. Darunter leiden auch die anderen Verkäufer/Preise.

Nachdem ein Newbie das Rad nun dort ersteigert hat. Stell ich mri die Frage, ob der Verkäufer nciht mal einen "Marktwert" des Produktes testen wollte *gg* soll ja vorkommen.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Hartmut (12. Dezember 2003)

@ alle

Um zum ursprünglichen Thema zurückzukommen: Mich interessieren Eure Erfahrungen mit den Shops im Südosten Nürnbergs, also Richtung Neumarkt (wo es übrigens auch nette Strecken gibt;-).

Ich kenne folgende Läden:

Radl Express in Feucht: 
dürres Sortiment (Steppenwolf oder nix), ahnungsloser Hiwi, uninteressierter Chef (angeblich ist alles anders, wenn man Mitglied im gleichnamigen Verein ist) Dort habe ich aus Restbeständen mein Stevens Hardtail gekauft, auf Erfahrungen mit der Werkstatt aber freiwillig verzichtet.

Fenners Fahrradfachgeschäft in Oberferrieden:
super bemühter Chef, brauchbares Sortiment (Ghost und Votec),  aber leider nie das passende Angebot für mich. Dem Laden hätte ich gerne einmal eine Chance gegeben.

Rad & Tat in Wendelstein:
mein Favorit: nette Leute, vernünftige Beratung, ordentliche Auswahl (Specialized, Steppenwolf und ein paar andere). Bin mit der Werkstatt bisher sehr zufrieden und bekomme einen guten Preis für mein neues Specialized (die Jungs machen vernünftige Angebote zum Teiletausch).

Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen?

Grüße

Hartmut, das bekennende Weichei


----------



## ttbitg (2. Januar 2004)

noch ein beitrag zum downhill.
ich wollte dort mal ein specialized enduro testfahren.
auf telefonische auskunft hin wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das mölglich wäre, es kostet aber 15 euro.
hahahaha klasse witz.
die 15 euro würden zwar bei einem kauf angerechnet, für mich ist das aber trotzdem ein schlechter witz.
ich möchte ja nur einmal 15 minuten um den block fahren, um zu sehen wie sich das teil mit meinem hintern verträgt.
dafür zahl ich doch keine 15 euro.
lächerlich.
wer ein luxus-produkt wie 2000-3000 euro fahrräder verkauft, sollte auch einen entsprechenden service anbieten.

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## TomSteR (10. Januar 2004)

was den downhill betrifft so bin ich von dem ned sonderlich begeistert, was teilweise die freundlichkeit (hab den eindruck die verkäufer sind immer leicht genervt) betrifft, und was deren preise betrifft... hab mir letztes jahr ein big hit comp gekauft und gefragt wenn ich ihm jetzt die 2200 dafür bar auf den tisch lege ob er mir da n bisschen rabatt geben könnte, antwort nein, also war ich in sofern etwas enttäuscht. auf der anderen seite haben sie mich super beraten als ich mir meinen full face helm gekauft habe...

ansonsten kann ich hartmut nur zustimmen: der rad und tat ist auch meiner meinung nach der beste laden in der umgebung, der service is super und der alex und der michl sind super freundlich, hab mir dann später dort n dh gekauft für 3600 anstatt 4000, da kann man doch wohl nix sagen...


----------



## ttbitg (11. Januar 2004)

muss mein obiges posting korregieren.
war wohl ein missverständnis.
kurz mal ein rad testzufahren kostet nix.
naja, hätte mich auch sehr gewundert.
ansosnten war ich von der beratung sehr positiv überrascht.
bez. preisen lassen sie allerdings nicht mit sich handeln.

ciao
 mar.s.


----------



## Fzogel (14. Februar 2004)

Hi du!
Da kann ich dir nur RÖSSLEINS RADLERECK in Fürth empfehlen!!!
Klasse Service und Gute Preise(Nicht wie beim Downhill und so!)
Gruss Fritz....PS.WWW.ROESSLEINS-RADLERECK.de


----------



## chi71 (16. August 2004)

ich sach nur

 http://www.radsport-buchstaller.de 

sonst nix.....


----------



## maggus12345 (16. August 2004)

also ich persönlich finde die fahrradkiste in nürnberg klasse. war da, um mich ein wenig umzusehen, und die waren wirklich net, haben sich zeit genommen, durfte probefahren etc. alles kein problem dort. 

natürlich kann ich mich irren, aber ich persönlich bin der meinung, mit der fahrradkiste einen super laden gefunden zu haben. komme halt nicht aus nürnberg; daher ist er leider zuweit weg, um das radl mal eben dort vorbeizubringen. 

hoffe, dir vielleicht ein wenig mit meiner meinung geholfen zu haben

greets

markus


----------



## Mr.mtb (21. November 2004)

ziemlich guter bike shop in leinburg/diepersdorf

www.mybikeshop.de


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (19. April 2006)

Mr.mtb schrieb:
			
		

> ziemlich guter bike shop in leinburg/diepersdorf
> 
> www.mybikeshop.de



Kann ich nur bestätigen

Die Bikeboutique in Lauf hat mich eher verschreckt:
Unfreundlicher Verkäufer!
will nur verkaufen, was er im Laden hat.
Obwohl eingetragener Hayes Händler! Wollt er mir keine Schraube nachbestellen. So ein Vogel!
Naja hat meine Freundin in der Fahrradkiste oder so ähnlich in Erlangen nachgefragt und am nächsten Tag war die Schraube da ohne Geschiss usw.

Dann hat meine Freundin den Fehler gemacht in die Bikeboutique zu gehn, um sich Handschuhe zu kaufen ( mit schutz an Knöcheln usw )
Hat der sie doch ewigkeiten belabert, sowas bräuchte man nicht usw usw.
für mich ist der gestorben.

wenn in Lauf zum Fahrradheiner dann nur noch zum Marshall.(oder so ähnlich)
Der verlangt für den Meter Seilzughülle auch keine 9 Euro sondern 3 mit endkappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## troyLEE (19. April 2006)

sers leute,
in forchheim gibt es an sehr guten bikeshop. der heißt zweiradbunker, der ist in der bayreutherstraße. da bekomm ich immer meinen stuff her und kann den laden nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. April 2006)

troyLEE schrieb:
			
		

> sers leute,
> in forchheim gibt es an sehr guten bikeshop. der heißt zweiradbunker, der ist in der bayreutherstraße. da bekomm ich immer meinen stuff her und kann den laden nur weiterempfehlen.



der ist so krass das er sogar andere Händler anschwätzt wenn einer mal 20% gibt. :kotz: 

Der beste Laden denns gibt für MTB ist der Freilauf in Erlangen. Kompetenz pur, die drehen dir keinen Schwachsinn auf.

Rock on


----------



## jojolintzi (22. April 2006)

hab jetzt leider nicht alles gelesen, bloß die ersten paar beiträge.falls er noch nicht genannt wurde:
radsport marschel in lauf.nette bedienung, macht dir alles zu nem super preis, und kann fast nichts nicht... 
weil schonmal die bikebotique in lauf genant wurde:
ich finde die überhaupt nicht toll. die haben vllt. gute bikes, aber die bedienung ist meiner meiung nach sehr unfreundlich. einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (22. April 2006)

jojolintzi schrieb:
			
		

> hab jetzt leider nicht alles gelesen, bloß die ersten paar beiträge.falls er noch nicht genannt wurde:
> radsport marschel in lauf.nette bedienung, macht dir alles zu nem super preis, und kann fast nichts nicht...
> weil schonmal die bikebotique in lauf genant wurde:
> ich finde die überhaupt nicht toll. die haben vllt. gute bikes, aber die bedienung ist meiner meiung nach sehr unfreundlich. einmal und nie wieder!



absolut meine Meinung 

nur von den flaschenhaltern kann er die gewinde nicht wieder einpressen.

....grml grml verdammte ********.....


----------



## duschy (22. April 2006)

kennt jemand zufällig das* Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft* in Burgthann.
falls ja,kann man das empfehlen?

mfg.
duschy


----------



## norman68 (22. April 2006)

duschy schrieb:
			
		

> kennt jemand zufällig das* Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft* in Burgthann.
> falls ja,kann man das empfehlen?
> 
> mfg.
> duschy



Jo kenn ich gut kann man immer hingehen Rudi und Stefan passen schon. Hab mein AMS dort gekauft.

Ciao Norman


----------



## SoN!c (23. April 2006)

ist die fahrradkiste das downhill ??


----------



## SoN!c (23. April 2006)

Stadler sucks !!!!!!!!
des is ne RIESEN apotheke und man bekommt nur mist hab mir mal felgen gekauft für 190 euro und nach 2 wochen waren die felgen putt und das im normal gebrauch die verkaufen meist nur 5cHei55..
und die wollen auch für irgendwelche billigen reifen 50 euro pro reifen naja ich kan nur abraten weist mit den 35 % kommste aufs selbe wen du irgednwelche billigen reifen für 50 euro kaufen willst und bekommst dan 35% dan biste auf den preis wo die normalerweise wert sind ....


----------



## Priest0r (23. April 2006)

SoN!c schrieb:
			
		

> Stadler sucks !!!!!!!!
> des is ne RIESEN apotheke und man bekommt nur mist hab mir mal felgen gekauft für 190 euro und nach 2 wochen waren die felgen putt und das im normal gebrauch die verkaufen meist nur 5cHei55..
> und die wollen auch für irgendwelche billigen reifen 50 euro pro reifen naja ich kan nur abraten weist mit den 35 % kommste aufs selbe wen du irgednwelche billigen reifen für 50 euro kaufen willst und bekommst dan 35% dan biste auf den preis wo die normalerweise wert sind ....




also die fahrradkiste ist nicht gleich downhill

und was kann der stadler dafür wenn du deine felgen kaputt machst?

hast du dort nur die felgen gekauft ?
wer hats eingespeicht?

ich bin kein stadler freak oder so, aber werd mal erwachsen und spar dir solche aussagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoN!c (23. April 2006)

nein ich bin rein hab gemeint : Hallo ich möchte einen stabielen laufradsatz mit dem ich springen kan und die einfach was aushalten dan sagte er DER IS GUT !!!  und mit dem kannst du jumpen und sonstiges machen ohne das was putt geht und dann hab ich gemeit Ok cool den nimm ich er so okay dan hab ich den laufradsatz 2 wochen gefahren bin echt zufrieden damit gewesen und dan bin ich 1 stunde lang jumpen gegangen bin immer sauber und so aufgekommen und dan kamm immer mehr und mehr ein achter und die speichen waren auch nur noch locker des gibts doch net ich zahll doch keine 190 euro für son schei... damit ich des dan 2 wochen fahren kan und wo sich dan einfach die speichen nach 2 wocehn total lösen und ich bin echt anständig gefahren hab immer aufgepasst am boardstein und allem was die felge belasten könnte und bin nie gesprungen  dan hab ich es einmal beölastet 1 std. lang un ddan is felge bzw. felgen voll durch.


----------



## SoN!c (23. April 2006)

nix gegen stadler aber da gibt es echt immer meist gute angebote aber dort gibt es auch VIEL MÜLL für VIEL GELD stadtler taugt schon aber die preise sind einfahc übertrieben....


----------



## showman (23. April 2006)

Weiß net obs jemand schon mal gepostet hat und is jetzt zwar net in Nbg. aber in der Umgebung. Und zwar Herobikes in Roth    

Gruß Showman


----------



## MasterChris (24. April 2006)

Stadler taucht keinen Cent.
da kannst du nur hin wenn du weist was du willst...
Beratung und Service dort ist gleich NULL !!!

Ich bin seit Jahren im Adrenalin in Fürth Kunde und sehr zufrieden 
Arne der Mechaniker hats drauf ... ist zwar nicht immer billig dort, aber für guten Service und gute Beratung zahle ich gerne mal etwas mehr.
http://www.adrenalin.info/adrenalin_intro.html


----------



## SoN!c (24. April 2006)

naja meiner meinung nach finde ich auch das die null ahnung haben da kommt so ein fritze und meint ja der is gut BLA BLA des hab ich gesehen .
ne in der beratung geb ich von 10 punkten 1 punk


----------



## Ken****Barbie (24. April 2006)

SoN!c schrieb:
			
		

> naja meiner meinung nach finde ich auch das die null ahnung haben da kommt so ein fritze und meint ja der is gut BLA BLA des hab ich gesehen .
> ne in der beratung geb ich von 10 punkten 1 punk



wer braucht schon eine Beratung???? wenn ich z.B XT Scheiben will ist der Stadler teilweise unschlagbar. Wenn ich net weiss was ich kaufen soll, weil ich net weiss was ich für ein Fahrer bin, dann hab ich eben Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (24. April 2006)

also da ich neulich ma ne reihe von gegenständen brauchte hab ich mal son bischen die preise verglichen zwischen stadler und nem internetversand:
(will ja jetzt keine werbung machen)
aber bei lx ritzel war der stadler 10 euro teurer
xt kette war stadler 7 euro teurer
Mavic xm 321 Felge war stadler 7 euro teurer
Nobby nic war stadler 9 euro teurer

mir is klar das da einige leute beim stadler rumstehn aber wenn ich weiss was ich will und es net eillig hab dann bestell ich doch lieber.

und wenn ichs eillig hab, dann kauf ich bei meinem lokalen fahrradhändler, bei dem isses dann evtl mal 2 euro teurer als beim stadler dafür hab ich mir aber sprit und viel zeit gespart.

sicher hat der stadler auch günstige sachen........ab und zu
nur find ich halt fast immer günstigere anbieter (inkl versand)


----------



## SoN!c (24. April 2006)

Ken****Barbie schrieb:
			
		

> wer braucht schon eine Beratung???? wenn ich z.B XT Scheiben will ist der Stadler teilweise unschlagbar. Wenn ich net weiss was ich kaufen soll, weil ich net weiss was ich für ein Fahrer bin, dann hab ich eben Pech.[/QUOT
> 
> Naja damals war ich 10 jahre und hab mich noch net so ausgekannt weist erzählt da einen 10 jährigen ******** weist sowas pack ich garnet ich kauf mir in stadler eh nix weils eifnach apotheke is wen dan bestell ich im netz.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (24. April 2006)

genau des ist der Punkt was erzählst du einen 10 jährigen?
Und da krieg ich so nen Hals wenn ich Händler sehe die aus Profitgier und Planlosigkeit die Kids auf 17Zollrahmen mit 888 setzten das wo einer mit 180 fahren kann.


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2006)

Also ich habe mir letztens ein Rad beim Stadler in NBG gekauft, und war mit der Beratung echt zufrieden. Da schwirren natürlich so viele Verkäufer herum, da kann gar nicht jeder gut sein.
Habe meinen Kauf bis jetzt nicht bereut, und auch im Netz kaum ein besseres Angebot für das identische Bike gesehen. 
Bei Zubehör wird man im Internet wahrscheinlich immer irgendeinen Shop finden der etwas billiger ist als ein Fahrradladen vor Ort.
Wenn man genau weiß was man braucht, ist es ja auch kein Problem das dort zu kaufen.
Manche Dinge muß man aber einfach sehen und probieren. Da hat der Stadler halt den Vorteil, dass er eine große Auswahl da hat.


Grüße


PS.: Euere Orthographie ist z.T. echt schlimm!  (Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen )


----------



## Ken****Barbie (25. April 2006)

cdF600 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir letztens ein Rad beim Stadler in NBG gekauft, und war mit der Beratung echt zufrieden. Da schwirren natürlich so viele Verkäufer herum, da kann gar nicht jeder gut sein.
> Habe meinen Kauf bis jetzt nicht bereut, und auch im Netz kaum ein besseres Angebot für das identische Bike gesehen.
> Bei Zubehör wird man im Internet wahrscheinlich immer irgendeinen Shop finden der etwas billiger ist als ein Fahrradladen vor Ort.
> Wenn man genau weiß was man braucht, ist es ja auch kein Problem das dort zu kaufen.
> ...




scheiss auf Orthographie, die macht mich aufm Trail auch  net schneller.


----------



## SoN!c (25. April 2006)

ich beshceiss doch keine 10 jährige und sag hey weist wen dan bin ich ehrlichz und wen ich kein plan habe sag ich eifnach gehn se mal zu meinen kollegen fertig.


----------



## Nasi (25. April 2006)

Hi,

ich denke einer kommt mit A zurecht und mag B nicht, und umgekehrt.
Ich zum Beispiel komm mit der Bike Boutique in Lauf super zurecht, wobei mich keiner mehr zum Maschel reinbringt. 
Wenn ich was brauche was die Bike Boutique nicht da hat so, wird halt einfach bestellt, ohne wenn und aber.
Beim Stadler sag ich mal so, ein Bike würde ich dort nicht kaufen, aber mal Klamotten oder irgendwelche Teile wie Schläuche ect. ist o.K. Kommt halt auf den Preis an.
Mit den Downhill in Nürnberg habe ich auch keine Probleme, wobei ich da auch noch kein Bike gekauft habe, sondern nur Klamotten oder Teile.


Das man in einem Online Shop in der Regel immer günstiger Kommt ist klar. was ist aber wenn Problem auftreten, einpacken, zurückschicken (Kostet), ist halt nicht so einfach wie beim örtlichen Händler, wo ich hingehe, ihn das auf den Tisch lege und sage, mach mal. Ich denke da sollte man einefach von Fall zu Fall übelegen wieviel Spare ich, und wie groß ist die Gefahr dass was auftritt. Wenn ich z.B. eine Gabel kaufe und spar nur 20, dann gehe ich lieber zum Händler vor Ort, denn wenn was ist habe ich den Service, auch wenn beim Einbau Probleme auftreten, so kann er mir doch schnell und unkomplziiert helfen.

Nasi


----------



## Didi123 (25. April 2006)

cdF600 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> PS.: Euere Orthographie ist z.T. echt schlimm!  (Das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen )


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2006)

Meine letzte Anmerkung zu dem Thema: "Macht zwar auf dem Trail nicht schneller, aber die Threads durchaus lesbarer!"

BTT: Kann einer was zum Zweirad Teuchert in Hersbruck sagen?


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (27. April 2006)

Nasi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich denke einer kommt mit A zurecht und mag B nicht, und umgekehrt.
> Ich zum Beispiel komm mit der Bike Boutique in Lauf super zurecht, wobei mich keiner mehr zum Maschel reinbringt.
> ...



Naja wenn man das Geld hat kann man dort gern das Geld zum Fenster raushaun.
Aber ich bin Student und mir wächst das Geld nicht aus den Ohren.
Und unfreundliche Verkäufer denen ich nichts getan hab mag ich auch nicht.
Und man du must bei dem schon echt n Stein im Brett haben, dass der dir das Zeugs bestellt ( oder warens allerwelts Teile? )
Naja vielleicht hat der bei uns auch nur 3 mal nen schlechten Tag gehabt 

aber warum bringt dich keiner zum Marschell?????? hätt da gern ne begründung oder gefällt dir sein Gesicht nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (27. April 2006)

Hi,

nein am Gesicht liegts nicht. Meine Frau brauchte vor ein paar Jahren ein MTB, nicht besonderes. Damals hatte ich keine Erfahrung mit dem MTB Bikes, so hatten wir uns halt damals einen Ladenhüter andrehen lassen  (selber Schuld), der in der Größe auch nicht so richtig zu Ihr gepasst hat. Die ganze Beratung lief auch so ab, dass er sich mit mir und nicht mit meiner Frau unterhalten hat obwohl das Bike für Sie war. Wir waren halt vom ganzen her nicht so richtig glücklich, auch wenn wir das Bike gekauft haben. 

Das Bike wurde 3 Monate später gestohlen, und ich kam über einen Bekannten zur Bike Boutique. Seitdem sind wir dort und auch zufrieden (ca. 6 Jahre). Von Unfreundlichkeit kann ich eigentlich nichts sagen. Wie gesagt mache kommen mit dem zurecht und und andere mit einem anderen.
Wegen den Teilen, es sind halt Teile quer-beet, vom Antrieb (Rohloff) über Kurbel (RaceFace Diabolos), Sattelstütze, Pumpen, Schuhe  usw.

Meinen Nicolai Rahmen hat er auch aufgebaut, ohne Probleme oder Gemotze obwohl ich den nicht über Ihn gekauft habe.

Er ist halt mehr auf CC und Rennrad orientiert. Was in Richtung DH geht muss bestellt werden.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (27. April 2006)

Das is doch mal ne Begründung.
Danke.


----------



## g0ldfish (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo communitiy, 
ich möchte diesen Thread noch einmal hervorholen. Ich bin neu in Nürnberg und bisher nur mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt hätte ich gern ein Hardtail um das Mountainbiken erlernen zu können. Sind die hier empfohlenen Shops immer noch gut?
Velo, Downhill, Adrenalin/Fürth, Fahrradkiste. Irgendwelche neuen heißen Tipps? 
Danke.


----------



## FO-mega Local (27. Februar 2008)

geh zum Radieschen in Pettensiedel...der Inhaber ist der einzig kompetente Bikeverkäufer den ich kenne


----------



## oBATMANo (27. Februar 2008)

Fahrradkiste Nürnberg


----------



## zuspät (28. Februar 2008)

hi leutz,

teuchert: is net so der hit. is halt mehr auf motorräder spezialisiert. die hatten früher mal nen super mechaniker am start halt einer von uns mit dem hast du super fachsimpeln können leider weilte r nimmer unter uns.  a hab da ein gecrashtes laufrad hingebracht. diagnose: nur bisala nachzentrieren, nix teures. dann bei der abholung: neue felge, dicker preis im vergleich zum vorherigen zentrieren und ohne vorher irgendwie anzurufen und zusagen was sache ist 

bike boutique: naja hat teile bzw. besorgt dir teile die halt aus der gehobenere preisklasse komen (boutique halt ). obwohl ich net so der kunde bin lässt er doch ab und an den ein oder anderen euro nachlass. wie er vom service is weiß i net.

der marschel bzw. hartmann is a guter mann hat zwar net viel teile da und ich musste auf das ein oder andere teil lange warten aber die sachen die er für mich zusammen geschraubt hat immer top. und zwischendrin mal problem mit radl kurz rein schnell bischen eingestellt und gut. und des für lau 

vogtmann: isch habe gar keine rasenmäher. die marken die er führt sind m.m. auch net der reißer.  

das dh war früher super etz nur noch mittelmäßig. haben nix auf lager und sind vom service her nichtmehr so toll wie früher. leider. fand die riesige bude einfach geil mit den klamotten und so du bist da rein und hast zwar viel geld da gelassen aber du hast die teile gleich mitgenommen ohne auf bestellungen zu warten.

die fahrradkiste is von der beratung spitze echt hammer egal wie voll der laden ist du wirst beraten und beraten und beraten...  und der verkäufer kennt dich nach dem ersten einkauf beim namen 
leider wurde ich letztens auch enttäuscht: hab mein radl bisschen pimpen lassen, die altteile wollte ich haben hab des auch EXTRA gesagt und prompt bei der abholung finden se die altteile nimmer. klar passiert und beim nächsten mal gibts halt bisala mehr rabatt abert trotzdem ärgerlich. 

stadler: teile kaufen ja rad kaufen nein beratung je nach verkäufer.

und der untheim in eschenau is mehr auf rennrad aber sonst netter verkäufer. laden für rr-freaks m.m. 

alles meine meinung, klar sieht des jeder anders.


----------



## g0ldfish (29. Februar 2008)

so, ich hab mich jetzt ein bißchen umgeschaut und bin durchweg (ausgenommen beim Stadler...) sehr freundlich und gut beraten worden. 
Velo, Adrenalin, Fahrradkiste, Robby Löws Radlerstube, Freilauf- alle super nett!


----------



## MasterChris (29. Februar 2008)

g0ldfish schrieb:


> ...  Adrenalin ... alle super nett!


----------



## Jambo12 (1. März 2008)

in erlangen beim bahnhof ca.50m entfert ist auch ein bikeladen der hat aber nur cannondale und eig. spezialisiert auf downhiller dirt und freerider aber  city bikes hat er auch. name: Better-bikes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave m (1. März 2008)

Beim Thema Fahrradkiste muss ich mich den Vorrednern anschließen. Beratung is toll und legen dich auch nich aufs Ohr. Der Typ wusste sogar nach 3 Monaten Wartezeit aufs neue Bike noch meinen Namen!!!  

Hab aber vor kurzem ne echte Entdeckung für alle gemacht die im Umland wohnen. In Behringersdorf hat n neuer Laden aufgemacht, liegt an der Hauptstraße and der Kreuzung nach Schwaig, heißt Schaltwerk. Die verkaufen GT und Bergamont. Bin da mit meiner Kiste ma hin zum Frühjahrscheck und wurde echt positiv überrascht. Toller Service, nette Leute. Und die Reparaturen wurden super erledigt. Hat sogar angerufen weil noch was defekt war was ich übersehen hab (is heute leider auch nichtmehr standart!)(und ja, das teil war wirklich vorher defekt, keine verar$che vom Verkkäufer à la ATU). Preis war ok. Fahradkiste wär preislich gleich (geschätzt, war da schon n jahr nimmer!). Is vorallem n Tipp für Freerider und Dowhiller. Der Verkäufer da is n Freak wenns um sowas geht (wobei die auch andere bikes haben!); und der dreht einem keinen scheiß auf. hat mir echt vernünftige vorschläge gemacht als es um die teile ging (bsp Schaltung)

bis dann, mfg marco


----------



## zuspät (1. März 2008)

hi 
des schaltwerk kenn ich. also weiß net, hatte mal nen rahmen dort zum lagerschale rausklopfen. ohne erfolg 
naja ab zum marschel 5min später drückt er mir die lagerschalen und den rahmen in die hand. 
2ter versuch: brauch nokons o.ä. in carbon-optik. klar kann bestellt werden sie melden sich in ner woche und was war? genau kein anruf keine nokons aber sonst is der typ eigentlich bemüht 

in röthenbach a.d. pegnitz gibts dann noch bergrausch bikes. nette verkäuferin. leider hab ich den eigentlichen schrauber noch nie gesehen. aber wenn mal klamotten von royal racing und glaub st wars braucht dann is man dort gut aufgehoben. die führen dort auch orange und sram.


----------



## dave m (2. März 2008)

das mit dem schaltwerk is so ne sache...
kommt ganz drauf an wann du da warst. den eigentlicen laden gibts ja schon ewig (soviel ich weiß). aber der gehört jetzt jemand neuem. weiß net genau seit wann, aber ich denk so 1, 2 Monate.
klar sind die noch net sooo perfekt wie andere die das schon jahre machen! aber was die bei mir so getan haben war wie gesagt schon super erledigt. außerdem hast dus ja erwähnt: die geben sich schon mühe
noch viele grüße ins schöne schnaittach, mfg marco


----------



## zuspät (2. März 2008)

ja war scho dorten als se neu aufgemacht haben. vorher war da so a kleiner city rasenmäher laden drin. aber des passt scho wenn die sich mühe geben schließlich fängt jeder mal klein an


----------



## MrFreeride. (3. März 2008)

also ich war etz scho öfter im schaltwerk und war bis etz immer sehr zufrieden super beratung und hat bis etz immer schnell wieder mein bike zurück

viel spaß beim biken


----------



## zuspät (3. März 2008)

jo so solls ja auch sein denk auch dass ich die auch mal wieder besuchen werde. evtl. hatten se ja nen schlechten tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbaumu1 (10. März 2008)

Sagt mal hat einer schon Erfahrng mit der Werkstatt vom Ride on a Rainbow gemacht. Wär halt um's Eck für mich...
Grüße
Christoph


----------



## zuspät (10. März 2008)

netter mechaniker hab nern mal in der fahrradkiste gesehen. aber sonst fällt mir dazu nix ein. sorry


----------



## zuspät (22. März 2008)

kennt jemand "gangwechsel" is in nürnberg in der unteren kanalstrasse. was des für laden?


----------



## zuspät (31. März 2008)

ok. nachdem hier keiner helfen konnte, hab ich mir die frage selbst beantwortet. war heut im gangwechsel
is ein kleiner laden mit nem mechaniker der sich mit stadtschlampen und sehr alten rädern auskennt. is ein netter kerl m.m. und die alten fahrräder die er am start hat sind auch nice halt a laden für kenner, die bisala nostalgie wollen. so mein erster eindruck.


----------



## zuspät (12. Juni 2010)

dachte ich hol den fred mal wieder hoch

war in den letzten paar wochen wieder in shops unterwegs. hat sich ja bisala was getan.

der stadler in fürth hat neueröffnung gehabt, okay die bude is etz iwie aufgeräumter und die klamottenauswahl is etwas grösser denk ich.

das schaltwerk hat wieder zu und der laden steht leer. sind die evtl. nur umgezogen?

beim teuchert war ich auch seit langem mal wieder, wow, ich war baff der laden hat sich ja verändert und durch den bikepark in o-nohe gibts beim teuchert etz anscheinend alles was den freerider glücklich macht

und beim vogtmann hab ich mich auch mal umgesehen, also iwie fand ich den preis für das was ich gekauft hab etwas teuer. allgemein hatte ich den eindruck dass die räder die dort angeboten werden krass überteuert sind.


----------



## dave m (12. Juni 2010)

Das Schaltwerk gibts leider nimmer...für mich ziemlich schad, hab da in dem Jahr alles machen lassen was anstand und war begeistert...und aufm Weg lags für mich auch noch


----------



## player599 (27. Juni 2010)

Der "radieschen ist seit februar umgezogen. von pettensiedel nach neunkirchen, direkt gegenüber von der ARAL tankstelle. der mann dort ist echt nett, dreht einem nicht das teuerste an, sondern berät einen wirklich und sagt einem was man wirklich braucht und was unnütz ist! er selber hat auch sehr viel erfahrung, soweit ich weiß war er schon bayrischer meister im downhill.
Der "untheim" war früher mal ein wirklich guter MTB laden, hat jetzt aber nur diese möchtegern MTBs zum in die schule fahren usw. sonst nur noch rennräder
was ist mit dem 2. stadler in nürnberg, in der nähe von schweinau? sieht von außen ja seehr groß aus. hat dre ne gute auswahl und sind die preise annehmbar, also eher richtung internetshop, oder einzelhänler?


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2010)

neu: southparkcycles in der fürther waldstr.

kann ich nur empfehlen - toller shop und ein echt blickiges werkstatt-teamog, 

marken: marin, bergamont, basso...


----------



## zuspät (27. Juni 2010)

@player:
neunkirchen? am brand? am sand? oder welches meinst du?
stadler is ok wenn man mal was auf die schnelle braucht (verschleißteile shimano/sram)
preise sind dafür auch ok.  
was klamotten angeht langen se aber kräftig hin, grad bei fox-fummeln. m.m.
die auswahl an ersatzteilen ist in beiden stadlern gleich. dafür ham se in fürth mehr räder, denk ich.

@altitude:
der laden in fürth wird mal besucht


----------



## MasterChris (27. Juni 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> was ist mit dem 2. stadler in nürnberg, in der nähe von schweinau? sieht von außen ja seehr groß aus. hat dre ne gute auswahl und sind die preise annehmbar, also eher richtung internetshop, oder einzelhänler?



ja, ist auch innen riesig ... aber nich nur räder! fitnessgeräte, mopeds usw usw 
preise wie man sie halt vom stadler kennt. mit nem internetshop wird kein händler mithalten können, aber stadler ist ja immer ein wenig günstiger als die kleinen einzelhändler .... 
aber meiner meinung nach gibts dort auch nich mehr wie bei dem in bislohe (was "unseren" bereich anbelangt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## player599 (27. Juni 2010)

@ zuspät: ja, ich mein Neunkirchen am brand sorry!


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Juni 2010)

@Alti: Marin und Basso, so ein Zufall aber auch


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juni 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> Der "untheim" war früher mal ein wirklich guter MTB laden, hat jetzt aber nur diese möchtegern MTBs zum in die schule fahren usw. sonst nur noch



Ich hatte den Eindruck der Untheim ist fitt bei Rennrädern. MTBs macht er nur so nebenbei, kann mich aber täuschen.


----------



## Altitude (28. Juni 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> @Alti: Marin und Basso, so ein Zufall aber auch



und Marzocchi, CrankBros., Suplest, KNOG, Mavic, Shimano usw.

;-)


----------



## derwaaal (16. Oktober 2013)

Servus,
*malwiedernachobenhol*

zum Thema Stadler: Ihr schreibt immer wieder "wenn man weiß, was man will, kann man zum Stadler gehen" und "Komplettbike bloß nicht beim Stadler".
Warum nicht? 
Wenn man sich ein Bike ausgesucht hat, und genau das gibt es eben wesentlich günstiger beim Stadler als sonstwo (inkl. Internet), was spricht dagegen? In dem Fall wäre die Beratung ja eher sekundär - bis auf paar Details vielleicht...

Danke für Euren Input.


----------



## MasterChris (16. Oktober 2013)

schaut mal bei den Bikedevilz vorbei 

www.bikedevilz.de 

ein paar der Jungs sollten dem einen oder anderen bekannt vor kommen 
ich kann den Laden in Zirndorf nur empfehlen


----------



## KarstenG (17. Oktober 2013)

Zum Stadler, bin da auch schon ab und zu. Kaufe auch nur wenn ich genau weiß was ich brauch/will.  Hab mein RR vom Stadler in FÜ, nun ja, da hat mal Einer gearbeitet der Ahnung hatte....
Aktuell such ich gerade ein HT 29er für um die 1400 (ohne Avid  ) und da bekommst gerade nix beim Stadler, entweder Billigmüll oder dann 2500+++ dann aber Fully. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Mlady in O.Asbach??

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Januar 2014)

War schonmal jemand bei dem neuen "Birox Store" in Neumarkt? (http://www.birox.de/) 

_
Und wer wegen dem Stefan gerne zum Fenner ist muss jetzt zum Sport & More.


----------



## z3ro (22. Januar 2014)

Fahrradkiste in der Knauerstr. Nürnberg-Gostenhof....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (24. Januar 2014)

Mlady ist ein kleines, aber feines Geschäft! Ich habe selbst dort gearbeitet und kann mit gutem Gewissen nur positives berichten!
Die Auswahl an Mountainbikes ist auf Ghost begrenzt, einfach mal vorbeischauen, nur am besten nicht genau zum Ladenschluss 
Lg Matze


----------



## EDA (26. Januar 2014)

BikeBoutique in Lauf: Saftladen, arogant, kleine Auswahl, überteuert, inkompetent. War dreimal wegen einer Reparaturanfrage an Specialized Bikes da. Jedesmal wurde mir nach direkt geraten zum Downhill nach NBG zu gehen. Überteuerte Räder wollte der gute Herr mir aber dennoch verkaufen. Lustige Vorstellung hat der Liebe.


----------



## KarstenG (26. Januar 2014)

Von den Shop in LAU hab ich schon so manch negatives Gehört, naja in LAU denken seeehr viele, das sie etwas besseres sind....
Downhill kann ich allerdings uneingeschränkt empfehlen, sind sicher nicht die preiswertesten aber bis jetzt immer Top-Qualität erhalten, das mit nem Focus RR und nem ALT-MTB Bulls. Werkstatt ist Top, fürs Neue (HT) warens mir allerdings zu teuer, das gute ich bin nichtmal 10Min zu Fuss da ;-). Muss doch Vorteile haben Zentral in N zu wohnen.
Empfehlen kann ich auch den Robby in Eibach, dort habe ich mein neues MTB (Cube) gekauft, tolle Beratung und Service. Übergabe der Hammer, beim STadler damals beim RR, da ist es und fertig. Beim Robby sind wir fast jede Schraube nachgegangen, war mir ja fast schon peinlich....


----------



## Matze-ST (10. Februar 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen in Fü/Nbg und Umgebung:

der *Stadler* ist top für Leute, die genau wissen was sie wollen. Ich habe dort vor 4 Jahren mein Trek Fuel Ex 5.5 für 850 Euro bekommen, anstatt Listenpreis irgendwas um die 1250 Euro. War halt ein Auslaufmodell und musste weg, mir kam das gerade Recht!
Auch Ersatzteile und Klamotten kann man dort prima kaufen, die ham halt ne recht gute Auswahl. Meine Conti Mountainbikereifen kaufe ich z.B. bloß noch beim Stadler, wenn sie im Angebot sind.

Für ahnungslose aber doch anspruchsvollere Kunden, die ein PASSENDES Rad suchen ist der Laden m.M.n nichts.

*Velo Nürnberg*
Die Werkstatt macht einen guten Eindruck, habe dort schon 1-2 mal etwas reparieren lassen. Wenn man dort ein Rad kaufen will muss man halt schauen... Ich bin z.B. nicht bereit, etwas zu kaufen ohne auch nur ein lausiges Prozent Rabatt zu bekommen.
Is für mich ein No-Go. Die UVP bezahlt man ja eigentlich nirgendwo.

*Buchstaller Radsport Hilpoltstein*
Kleineres Geschäft, spezialisiert auf Mountainbikes, Rennräder, CX und Triathlonräder. Für mich die erste Anlaufstelle wenn es um einen Radkauf geht.
Die Mitarbeiter dort sind wirklich bemüht, das richtige Bike für einen zu finden. Am Preis lässt sich auch immer etwas machen, außerdem ist eine profesionelle Vermessung immer mit dabei...


----------



## KarstenG (10. Februar 2014)

OT! Hi Matze, warst du gestern dabei mit Heiko?
Vom Bike her tät es passen ;-)


----------



## Matze-ST (10. Februar 2014)

Hi! Jo des war ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (10. Februar 2014)

wo treibt Ihr euch den rum  

Schön war es doch gestern und mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück.

Gruß Heiko


----------

